# I need a 7 string



## Crystal Planet (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm towards Ibanez at the moment, but if I can find another good brand please suggest.

I won't get a shecter, I want something made in Japan, or USA. 

Thanks for your help.

btw, negitive 16 points! :0 stop being an A$$?  ;(


----------



## skinhead (Oct 19, 2007)

The Razorback, but i don't know if it's USA or Japan
NEW DEAN DIME RAZORBACK 7 STRING GLOSS WHITE GUITAR - (eBay item 200162311655 end time Oct-22-07 09:04:24 PDT)

Or another great guitar
BERNIE RICO JR VIXEN 7 STRING BC RICH - (eBay item 320169613124 end time Oct-19-07 09:58:37 PDT)


----------



## Scott (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm so eager to help you, it's making me wet...

I honestly can't think of any guitar. The only non double cutaway 7 I can think of is the epiphone LP, but that's korean I believe. (It's sure as hell not japanese or american)

Everything else is double cut that I can think of. And if it isn't, it's not mass produced so probably wouldn't be under 2k.

Edit: Fuck. Forgot about V types.

[action=Scott]hates V's[/action]


----------



## Crystal Planet (Oct 19, 2007)

I don't like deans. Unless it's Zs or Vs

Yes, explorer shapes or Vs are what I like most, but I'm willing to suggestions.

I can't find any good custom websites either.

warmoth makes double cut aways, and carvin so I'm screwed.

how much do custom Jackson's cost?


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 19, 2007)

what about an Ernie ball Music Man? Its got a double cut away, but it doesnt really look like a superstrat at all.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 19, 2007)

Crystal Planet said:


> how much do custom Jackson's cost?



they start at around 3k


----------



## Crystal Planet (Oct 19, 2007)

the music man, is almost the same as the wolfgang that's in my house. 

I want something different.

sounds like I'm screwed. no hope...


----------



## Adam (Oct 19, 2007)

How about Jackson stars? If you dont mind importing you can get a rhoads or a kelly, but they dont have trems, but you could mod it for a kahler


----------



## Crystal Planet (Oct 19, 2007)

? 7 strings?

link please? thanks


----------



## Adam (Oct 19, 2007)

Crystal Planet said:


> ? 7 strings?
> 
> link please? thanks



yep 
heres a link to all of the 7 strings they offer too.
&#338;&#376;õ&#338;&#8249;&#8240;Ê
EDIT: Damn, cant find the rhoads model, but they still have a 7 string kelly


----------



## Crystal Planet (Oct 19, 2007)

I can't understand what kind of woods etc. So I can't tell the quality? T_T

thanks for the link though

yeah that's cool, how do I know I can trust them though? I can't speak that language.


----------



## Adam (Oct 19, 2007)

Crystal Planet said:


> I can't understand what kind of woods etc. So I can't tell the quality? T_T
> 
> thanks for the link though
> 
> yeah that's cool, how do I know I can trust them though? I can't speak that language.




BODY : Alder
SCALE : 648mm-24F
NECK : Maple Thru-Neck
FINGERBOARD : Bound Striped Ebony with Sharkfin Inlays
BRIDGE : Tunamatic.Strings Thru-Body
PICKUPS : Seymour Duncan SH-2n-7(Front)&#65292;TB-5-7(Rear)
CONTROL : 1Volume.1Tone.3Way Toggle Switch

You can trust em, a few members here have ordered from them with no problems.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 19, 2007)

The Kelly 7 string is alder, maple neck, single SD SH-2 & TB-5 pickups.


edit; ARRRH ya beat me!


----------



## Adam (Oct 19, 2007)

Also check this out, apparently you can change a few specs.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...picstory-no-dialup-originally-posted-jcf.html


----------



## Crystal Planet (Oct 19, 2007)

where are they made? it's the same stuff as the USA ones? and how do I know exactly the price?

I appreaciate all of your help guys.

I'll be back tomorrow it's 1:30AM.


----------



## Adam (Oct 19, 2007)

Crystal Planet said:


> where are they made? it's the same stuff as the USA ones? and how do I know exactly the price?
> 
> I appreaciate all of your help guys.
> 
> I'll be back tomorrow it's 1:30AM.



Japan, no, and uhhhhhhhh currency converter? Or you can ask the fellow in the thread I linked about all the details


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 19, 2007)

XE.com - The World's Favorite Currency and Foreign Exchange Site for currency conversion


----------



## Crystal Planet (Oct 19, 2007)

ok, so it would be around 1,093....

what if I added an original Floyd rose? and how do I do it?

when I get this, I'll put pictures up (although I won't be able to get it right away)


----------



## Adam (Oct 19, 2007)

Crystal Planet said:


> ok, so it would be around 1,093....
> 
> what if I added an original Floyd rose? and how do I do it?
> 
> when I get this, I'll put pictures up (although I won't be able to get it right away)



I dont know if they would do that for you, but if they cant, installing a kahler is way easier than installing a floyd rose on a guitar ie: less routing.


----------



## Zepp88 (Oct 19, 2007)

KXK Guitars - Custom Made in the USA go there. be pleased


----------



## Shawn (Oct 19, 2007)

Welcome! I dig your JS 10th in your avatar too.  It's too bad the Xiphos 7 wasn't out and available to the public, that would be a cool 7.


----------



## tie my rope (Oct 19, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> KXK Guitars - Custom Made in the USA go there. be pleased



KxK  

* tie my rope is eagerly awaiting noodles to infiltrate the thread with mass cerimonial praise of KxK


----------



## Crystal Planet (Oct 19, 2007)

eh, you can't get customs on the site, and it doesn't have any tremolo on the 7 string V.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Oct 19, 2007)

you need to get a hold of an OFR 7, but otherwise send it in and hell make it

also check out Intro: Guitars


----------



## Crystal Planet (Oct 19, 2007)

it'll probably cost mad money if I did that.

the link didn't work, or the image.


----------



## shredder777 (Oct 19, 2007)

Get a Carvin


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 19, 2007)

Crystal Planet said:


> eh, you can't get customs on the site, and it doesn't have any tremolo on the 7 string V.



KxK? THats all it is -- customs. They offer trems on the V's, too.


----------



## Crystal Planet (Oct 19, 2007)

shredder777 said:


> Get a Carvin



they're seven strings are strat like, very strat like.


----------



## shredder777 (Oct 19, 2007)

Better go for a KxK then


----------



## Crystal Planet (Oct 19, 2007)

they look demonic. plus it's 2000$, I could get something way better for that much.

I feel like killing something now.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 19, 2007)

Crystal Planet said:


> they look demonic. plus it's 2000$, I could get something way better for that much.
> 
> I feel like killing something now.



Demonic. Thats a great feature. I wish my guitars were more demonic. The Groove Tools looks like to could level the Elysium realms, but even it looks pretty tame. 

Plus, for 2000$, where else are you going to get a hand built guitar for that? Any other custom shop from a major brand is gonna be at least another grand.


----------



## Crystal Planet (Oct 19, 2007)

hey that info guitar site is pretty cool, I might get one of those...


I use my guitar to make music, I already hate it when people come up to me and say "I know you're a metal head because you like those crazy shapes and the tremolo with 7 strings" and I say "no." 

they're faces are priceless.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 19, 2007)

Schecters suck!


----------



## Codyyy (Oct 19, 2007)

This is where the Carvin V220 7 should come in


----------



## Alex-D33 (Oct 19, 2007)

have you considerd Lootnik guitars ...they have a bunch of different body styles ... the only drawback is the price ... but if you E-MAIL them ...you don' know , maybe Lootnik has your dream AXE .


----------



## Adam (Oct 19, 2007)

Codyyy said:


> This is where the Carvin V220 7 should come in



To the rescue:


----------



## guitarplayerone (Oct 19, 2007)

Crystal Planet said:


> hey that info guitar site is pretty cool, I might get one of those...



LGM guitars from Canada. Im not sure if theyre still taking orders. If they are, im going to see if they can make me a custom 8-string


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 20, 2007)

I say wait for the Xiphos 7 to come out...


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 20, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> I say wait for the Xiphos 7 to come out...



Is there any evidence a production Xiphos 7 would be any good though? We don't really have any specs yet. I know the grass is always greener, but there should be some good viable options out there now


----------



## Crystal Planet (Oct 20, 2007)

hmm, I don't know if I have the LGM guitars, it's like a strat on acid.

the 7 string V220 is an option, though. 

the xiphos is cool looking, if they make one I might just get it.

LOOTNICK custom guitars, gitary lutnicze

that one's cool, is there a form or something I can fill out? prcies etc?






hey a 7 string xiphos


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 20, 2007)

Hell yeah, Xiphos 7.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Oct 20, 2007)

Halo Guitars

*Definitely* some different shapes!


----------



## Crystal Planet (Oct 20, 2007)

I saw halo guitars before 

I think a 7 string xiphos is really cool.


me want one.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Oct 20, 2007)

KxK has the 7-string V, I don't think it looks demonic... especially if you get a cool finish


----------



## Arctodus (Oct 20, 2007)

Kind of hard to be so demanding. The only way your gonna get exactly what you want is custom made. As of now 7 strings are mainly marketed towards heavier music. With the exception 7 strings have been around awhile for jazz.

An Ibanez AX7521 is the only thing I can think of that doesn't look metal or strat like. Its made in japan too.


----------



## Randy (Oct 20, 2007)

Arctodus said:


> Kind of hard to be so demanding. The only way your gonna get exactly what you want is custom made. As of now 7 strings are mainly marketed towards heavier music. With the exception 7 strings have been around awhile for jazz.
> 
> An Ibanez AX7521 is the only thing I can think of that doesn't look metal or strat like. Its made in japan too.



And it's as ugly as a prolapsed rectum.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 20, 2007)

Could be worse. Could look like a Schecter.


----------



## Crystal Planet (Oct 20, 2007)

That's true.

I like Ibanez, but there's two reasons why I don't want one at this time.

1. They're Tremolos are only made by them. I wish they had Original Floyd Rose tremolos on their guitars. This is the main reason. I don't care if you like how the Edge pro looks or feels or is easier. the OFR is the longest lasting, and stays in tune the best, and I feel the extra trouble is worth it if it stays in tune.

2. Their shapes don't apply to me. RGs are strat rip offs, Xiphos are similar to jacksons (not sure which came out first)

Don't get me wrong, I want to get a Ibanez someday for sure. They're nice guitars and have some of my fav necks. 

I'm just waitng for the right one, and when I find it I'll get it.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 20, 2007)

Maybe you should look into a Fender Hello Stitchy 7.


----------



## Crystal Planet (Oct 20, 2007)

-_- ...

real funny.

anyway, IF I did decide to get a 7 string RG, the only one there is, is the ugly navy blue one. I would have to spend a LONG time in hell, for me to get that ugly thing.


----------



## Codyyy (Oct 20, 2007)

Adam said:


> To the rescue:



what what what!!

I didn't know they actually used to make them.... PRODUCTION?



good lordie, that means they could come back......


----------



## Atomic_gerbil (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey guys guess what?

I own a schecter.


----------



## HamBungler (Oct 21, 2007)

dunno why you hate Schecters buttt...

I love my Avenger, and its definately not a strat! 

The KxKs look awesome though, and the quality is better than anything you can get from a mass produced model. Or you can try Halo or Ran guitars.


----------



## Atomic_gerbil (Oct 21, 2007)

i think schecters are just too different for some people. They stray away from the norm alot. such as 25.5 scale, body woods, looks, feel, etc.

Its too bad, because most think they are just trees with strings on them. They are much better than that 

But to each his own. I'm gassing for a carvin D727 as we speak. lol.


----------



## Crystal Planet (Oct 22, 2007)

shecters paints are ugly, the shapes are rip off of other models (unside down mockingbird etc.)

they only sound decent with distortion, cleans are usually horrible. I use cleans a lot, and distortion. But when I want a guitar with great clean and distorted sounds.


----------



## Randy (Oct 22, 2007)

Crystal Planet said:


> shecters paints are ugly, the shapes are rip off of other models (unside down mockingbird etc.)
> 
> they only sound decent with distortion, cleans are usually horrible. I use cleans a lot, and distortion. But when I want a guitar with great clean and distorted sounds.



 

Sounds like you're being totally impractical. 

You've had some DAMN good advice. Take it.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Oct 22, 2007)

Crystal Planet said:


> shecters paints are ugly, the shapes are rip off of other models (unside down mockingbird etc.)
> 
> they only sound decent with distortion, cleans are usually horrible. I use cleans a lot, and distortion. But when I want a guitar with great clean and distorted sounds.



KxK would be your best bet in all honesty. Shoot Dave (Noodles) a PM and ask him about it; I'm pretty sure he's an endorsee and is in close contact with the owner/builder. 

With that said, I've never played one, but I must also give another vote for Carvin. I know you're pretty set on not getting a strat body, but they play ridiculously well and are roadworthy . I've had my nearly 4 years and it's the only guitar I haven't traded/sold. It's that fucking good. Even Zimbloth will agree. 

and with THAT said, , ask Zim about rico jr guitars; he's had a few customs made but I"m not sure of the pricing.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 22, 2007)

Crystal Planet said:


> shecters paints are ugly, the shapes are rip off of other models (unside down mockingbird etc.)
> 
> they only sound decent with distortion, cleans are usually horrible. I use cleans a lot, and distortion. But when I want a guitar with great clean and distorted sounds.



To me, and this is my honest opinion here, you sound like you don't know what the hell you're talking about. Have you actually PLAYED one? It seems to me (and I don't want to pull the age card, but dude you're 15...) that you are badmouthing these guitars without having played them, or if you played ONE you must have played a dud which can happen. 

What is "unside down" exactly? Their guitars are mostly super-strat 7 style guitars which look nothing like a mockingbird. 

A band I really like (Crossfade) uses Schecters and guess what? Their high gain tones are awesome AND the cleans are stellar. It sounds to me like you're talking out your ass dude, I'm sorry.

People are trying to help you and you're being way too closed-minded about this. If you're trying to buy an oddly shaped guitar you've been given several excellent choices (KXK for a custom, Dean Dime 7 for an off-the-shelf odd-looking model) already but you're just shooting them down without good reason. Strat-shaped guitars might not be for everyone but a LOT of people find them comfortable and the shape of the guitar shouldn't really determine your creativity on the instrument, so saying that's why you want one that is oddly-shaped is strange.  If you want help, you need to open your mind and accept the help you're being given, it's as simple as that.


----------



## Codyyy (Oct 22, 2007)

I hate when people make us 15 year olds look bad.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 22, 2007)

He's trying to talk about the Avenger.

"Crystal Planet" - stop being so narrow-minded. Go out and buy a custom, and stop trying to find everything perfectly rolled into one without having to spend for it. You remind me of a chap obsessed with blue quilt maple tops - and that isn't a good thing.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 22, 2007)

Crystal Planet said:


> shecters paints are ugly, the shapes are rip off of other models (unside down mockingbird etc.)
> 
> they only sound decent with distortion, cleans are usually horrible. I use cleans a lot, and distortion. But when I want a guitar with great clean and distorted sounds.



If you played their shitty 200$ guitars, then yeah, i agree with you. 

However, my old 007 Blackjack was like a 7 string les paul. Set maple neck, mohagany body. you could put some PAF 7's in that sonbitch and it'd sound like GOD. 
The stock Duncans are great pickups (not my thing but still great). 

I think you're just trying to find reasons not to buy whatever is suggested. :/


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 22, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> You remind me of a chap obsessed with blue quilt maple tops - and that isn't a good thing.



 That wouldn't be me by any chance...?


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 22, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> That wouldn't be me by any chance...?



No, he's talking about someone FAR more canadian than you.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 22, 2007)

With much less +rep than you two.

Also, you don't post bitchy threads about people buying your guitars.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 22, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> With much less +rep than you two.
> 
> Also, you don't post bitchy threads about people buying your guitars.



Aww, shucks...


----------



## Crystal Planet (Oct 22, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> To me, and this is my honest opinion here, you sound like you don't know what the hell you're talking about. Have you actually PLAYED one? It seems to me (and I don't want to pull the age card, but dude you're 15...) that you are badmouthing these guitars without having played them, or if you played ONE you must have played a dud which can happen.



I did play them before, and it's the last time I ever do.



> What is "unside down" exactly? Their guitars are mostly super-strat 7 style guitars which look nothing like a mockingbird.



the ghey one, with the pimp stripes.



> A band I really like (Crossfade) uses Schecters and guess what? Their high gain tones are awesome AND the cleans are stellar. It sounds to me like you're talking out your ass dude, I'm sorry.



well duh, their's is made with super high quality and percission because they need it. If they got the regular stock guitars, it wouldn't be the same.  



> People are trying to help you and you're being way too closed-minded about this. If you're trying to buy an oddly shaped guitar you've been given several excellent choices (KXK for a custom, Dean Dime 7 for an off-the-shelf odd-looking model) already but you're just shooting them down without good reason. Strat-shaped guitars might not be for everyone but a LOT of people find them comfortable and the shape of the guitar shouldn't really determine your creativity on the instrument, so saying that's why you want one that is oddly-shaped is strange.  If you want help, you need to open your mind and accept the help you're being given, it's as simple as that.



1. I'm glad people are helping.
2. I don't want just any shape guitar, and spend 1000$ + on it. It's really important, this is a guitar I'm going to be stuck with for a while.
3. I don't like deans. I've had it up to here with their crap. I had to wait 3 months for them to send me a guitar. It wasn't custom, it was a 79 Z, reissue. I'm shooting them down for a great reason. I don't want to buy 60034 guitars. Even if I had the money, I wouldn't want to do that. I like the strat shape, but I already have 3 in my house. I know they feel nice, but how many times am I going to have the same image?
4. My mind is open.
5. I am 15, but that doesn't prove anything. I could lie, but I chose not to. I just hope I don't get dogged now.  

now excuse me, it's 12 AM



stitch216 said:


> With much less +rep than you two.
> 
> Also, you don't post bitchy threads about people buying your guitars.




you mean, too?


----------



## Stitch (Oct 23, 2007)

Ah, not referring to you there mate. Chap from Canada.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 23, 2007)

Hosers... 

Isn't there a V-Style 7 around somewhere...?

Anyway. Try: õÊ

And you'll probably need this too: XE.com - Universal Currency Converter


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 23, 2007)

Crystal Planet said:


> well duh, their's is made with super high quality and percission because they need it. If they got the regular stock guitars, it wouldn't be the same.



You are deemed 100% false by that statement.  Their entire first album was recorded with gear they bought directly from *Musician's Friend *(and also returned within the 14-30 day period [pwned MF good! ]). Sorry dude, they weren't endorsed yet and I saw them live when they were first starting out (he was using LTD H7's and Schecter 7's) and they sounded awesome on stage too, go figure.  Again, you don't really know what you're talking about. 

About you being open-minded, I guess you're kinda missing what I'm saying because you aren't being open-minded and your posts are proof of that. If you were, you would consider ANYTHING regardless of the name on the headstock or the shape of the instrument.  If you put the super-strat shape back into the equation you'll find yourself with a TON of high-quality options to choose from. If you want to limit yourself to having a crazy off-the-wall shape ONLY, you're doing just that: limiting yourself.  Maybe start trying some options other than crazy shapes to determine what guitar might be the best sounding and best playing. Again, just because you have 3 other super strat-shaped guitars already doesn't mean it should rule out that shape for a 7. Seems like a dumb (no offense) way to look at it.  High-quality, slightly customizable 7? Look into Carvin.... if you can ever get past the whole "omgz! it can't be a double-cut guitar!!1eleventy!one1!!" deal.


----------



## Crystal Planet (Oct 23, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> You are deemed 100% false by that statement.  Their entire first album was recorded with gear they bought directly from *Musician's Friend *(and also returned within the 14-30 day period [pwned MF good! ]). Sorry dude, they weren't endorsed yet and I saw them live when they were first starting out (he was using LTD H7's and Schecter 7's) and they sounded awesome on stage too, go figure.  Again, you don't really know what you're talking about.



You can make any guitar sound decent with distortion and the right amp.  



> About you being open-minded, I guess you're kinda missing what I'm saying because you aren't being open-minded and your posts are proof of that. If you were, you would consider ANYTHING regardless of the name on the headstock or the shape of the instrument.



I'm open minded to a certain extent. 



> If you put the super-strat shape back into the equation you'll find yourself with a TON of high-quality options to choose from. If you want to limit yourself to having a crazy off-the-wall shape ONLY, you're doing just that: limiting yourself.  Maybe start trying some options other than crazy shapes to determine what guitar might be the best sounding and best playing. Again, just because you have 3 other super strat-shaped guitars already doesn't mean it should rule out that shape for a 7. Seems like a dumb (no offense) way to look at it.



I was looking at both sides, I said I was looking at RG prestiges... Of course quality is the most important factor, but if I could find a shape I like + quality would be better. 



> High-quality, slightly customizable 7? Look into Carvin.... if you can ever get past the whole "omgz! it can't be a double-cut guitar!!1eleventy!one1!!" deal.



I don't like how the pickups are smaller than normal. Actually I hate that. I don't feel like getting it routed out either.

Is there anymore 7 string prestiges besides the royal blue one? 



btw this was the mockingbird rip off I was talking about.

Buy Schecter Synyster Custom Electric Guitar online at Musician's Friend

play it left handed, and you got yourself a mockingbird. 

and this is the one my friend has.

Buy Schecter C-1 Classic Electric Guitar online at Musician's Friend

I don't want either. not only are they ugly, but the shapes, names and quality probably aren't as good as others that are out there.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 23, 2007)

Just wondering... Crystal Planet, have you ever seen the Royal Blue finish in person?


----------



## Randy (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm thinking this thread should be  before it reaches the inevitable conclusion...


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 23, 2007)

Er... Chris should probably sweep those cobwebs off the logo. People might comment...


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 23, 2007)

Crystal Planet said:


> 1) You can make any guitar sound decent with distortion and the right amp.
> 
> 2) I don't like how the pickups are smaller than normal. Actually I hate that. I don't feel like getting it routed out either.
> 
> ...



1) They used Line 6 units, direct. If "you can make any guitar sound decent with distortion and the right amp" quit worrying about the quality of the guitar since that would mean it doesn't matter according to your logic. 

2) I agree on that, they should use standard routing but for the price of the guitar you're getting much more quality so I don't mind spending the extra money to get it routed for the pickups I want.  

3) That's not a 7 so it shouldn't even be included in your argument for why you dislike schecter.  See, it seems to me that you're more basing your judgement off of playing ONE guitar as you said and that you dislike their other shapes. Don't buy a Schecter if you've played all of their models and can't find something you like, but basing your thought of the whole company based on a few of their lower-end models is lame.


----------



## Crystal Planet (Oct 23, 2007)

lol, 1. does matter to me. That's why I don't want them. I hardly use distortion, and just because an amp makes it sound good doesn't mean I want a junky guitar. You were the one crying over quality rather than worry about the shape. You cancel out your own logic. Meanwhile, I wanted both.

2. nothing to say.

3. I was just saying, since you said it was "nothing like a mockingbird".

I didn't know a 700$ shector was a low end model, when most of the high ends are around 800.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 23, 2007)

This is getting nowhere...


----------



## Nick (Oct 23, 2007)

maybe im tossing gas on the fire here but...

Crystal Planet youv recieved some quality advice here. Im surprised no1 started ripping on you from about page 2 of this thread. 

You said the KXK's looked 'satanic' or something similar to that, you can get them in a lot of finishes and they are excellent value for money and of the highest quality from what ive seen. Jimi hendrix played a V and he wasnt exactly all about the satanism.

Just because artists are signed doesnt mean they get supermagic guitars of d00m that give them great recorded tone. Most bands are well into their 3rd release before they can even afford to give up their jobs to be full time musicians, and so pay for their own gear and buy fromt he same stores as everyone else.

If you dont want a strat thats cool. But you need to keep your options open.

I cant remember exactly but its either fernandez or Framus that make a 7 string with a non strat shape check them out.

however, youv pretty much came on a great forum here and asked for advice, got plenty, disregarded most of it and then argued about it with someone who clearly knows what hes talking about.

i deem you false


----------



## Randy (Oct 23, 2007)

Nick said:


> ....Im surprised no1 started ripping on you from about page 2 of this thread.
> 
> however, youv pretty much came on a great forum here and asked for advice, got plenty, disregarded most of it and then argued about it with someone who clearly knows what hes talking about.
> 
> i deem you false


----------



## Crystal Planet (Oct 23, 2007)

Nick said:


> maybe im tossing gas on the fire here but...
> 
> Crystal Planet youv recieved some quality advice here. Im surprised no1 started ripping on you from about page 2 of this thread.
> 
> You said the KXK's looked 'satanic' or something similar to that, you can get them in a lot of finishes and they are excellent value for money and of the highest quality from what ive seen. Jimi hendrix played a V and he wasnt exactly all about the satanism.



Little that you know, I Email KxK guitars and asked them about their guitars. So don't judge so quickly. I'm also considering an Ibanez prestige.



> Just because artists are signed doesnt mean they get supermagic guitars of d00m that give them great recorded tone. Most bands are well into their 3rd release before they can even afford to give up their jobs to be full time musicians, and so pay for their own gear and buy fromt he same stores as everyone else.



you're right, but most of the time, the company wants advertise their products and they can't have Satriani playing some GRGM21, I've even read articles about his guitars "being made of the best resources availble". I don't think every single guitar is made like that. Famous guitarists get special treatmeant. no doubt about that.





> If you dont want a strat thats cool. But you need to keep your options open.
> 
> I cant remember exactly but its either fernandez or Framus that make a 7 string with a non strat shape check them out.
> 
> ...




1. I have already looked at the carvin guitars, many times and tried to figure out which woods I want etc. It's all great it's just the shapes are actually horrible. atleast for me they are. I know they're great guitars but I'm not going to waste money on something I don't want.

2. I emailed KxK, but it's probably going to be too much money.

3. Jackson stars don't do custom orders anymore.

4. I did take everybody's advice. I emailed KxK, I already checked out the carvins, I played shecters and I don't want one, Jackson stars don't do custom jobs anymore. What's the big deal? I can't have opinions? I can't have dislikes? What's the problem? Why can't I say no? Should I buy any and every guitar I see? Why did you pop up out of no where? 

5. I don't care what you deem.


----------



## Randy (Oct 23, 2007)

levelhead86 said:


> I'm thinking this thread should be  before it reaches the inevitable conclusion...


----------



## Crystal Planet (Oct 23, 2007)

would you quit the spamming. I might as well make a new topic, and I'll take all suggestions. who knows I might find something good.

I'm making sure I say yes to every single suggestion so everybody stays happy in la la land...


----------



## Randy (Oct 23, 2007)

This topic =


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm just trying to help you as, if you ask just about anyone who has been on the board for more than a week, I have gone through a ridiculous amount of gear so I would say I am pretty knowledgable about the topic. If you want to shoot it down or attempt to correct me when you're flat-out wrong, that's cool. Just realize that a bunch of people are trying to help you since you posed the question. I too think this thread has run it's course, you have your suggestions and I don't think much else positive is going to take place here.

A little suggestion for you and this is just on a personal note: instead of attempting to argue with someone who is quite a bit more knowledgable about gear than yourself (and I'm not trying to put you down, I've just been at this game for a while now) you should analyze what that person is trying to give you in terms of information.  No need to multiquote my response again and try to prove anything, just take this for what it's worth.


----------



## Nick (Oct 23, 2007)

For $2000 you could probably find a J custom ibanez.

There are MANY different prestige models, you just have to know where to look. Ibanez would have me thinking that there are only 2 available models here in the UK but thats clearly not the case.

If you check Ebay you could probably pick up one of the older models which are also great if you can find them in good condition.

Personally i strongly doubt you will find a 7 string guitar that has a FR bridge that isnt either a Super strat or flying V shape.

theres nothing wrong with being picky i recommend it but if your going to be picky you need to pay for it and you get what you pay for.


----------



## Crystal Planet (Oct 23, 2007)

I love the V shape... I'm about to drop all my pickiness. I was just hoping there would be the perfect guitar out there for me. I guess I'm either going to get a RG1527RB, or I don't know. I appeciate the help, really. 

I just don't want to buy just anything and then end up stuck with it. I"m not a rich spoiled kid. I"m going to have to work a few months straight in order to get this guitar. Where I live, I get paid the mininum wage.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 23, 2007)

Well Gary Kramer guitars will be coming out with a Floyded version of their F1 with a maple board... Well, it doesn't look like a Strat, that's for sure!!!


----------



## Crystal Planet (Oct 23, 2007)

ikebe-gakki guitars, when did you order from them? and is it worth it?! 

that guitar is interesting, but I think I rather get an Ibanez prestige then a kramer. THe only kramers I like are the old ones. Thanks though.


----------



## msherman (Oct 23, 2007)

My  You seem to have researched everthing out there and determined it`s not for you. You have been given some great advice from the members here, and seem to be closed minded towards it.

My suggestion would be to build the damn thing yourself then if nothing will make you happy


----------



## Stitch (Oct 23, 2007)

Damn right Mike.

I believe you have something pertaining to my liver about your person.


----------



## Crystal Planet (Oct 24, 2007)

hmmm, I think I'm going to go with an Ibanes RG1527, but I heard it isn't best quality 7 string. is there anybetter 7 strings by Ibanez, besides the Jems?


----------



## Stitch (Oct 24, 2007)

Jems aren't seven strings.

Its a disputable fact, But I prefer the RG7620 over the 1527 - but thats just me.


----------



## Drew (Oct 24, 2007)

Crystal Planet said:


> shecters paints are ugly, the shapes are rip off of other models (unside down mockingbird etc.)
> 
> they only sound decent with distortion, cleans are usually horrible. I use cleans a lot, and distortion. But when I want a guitar with great clean and distorted sounds.



Um, with all due respect, you have absolutely no idea what you're talking about. 

Maybe the Schecter you played had EMG's or something, i don't know. My main "rhythm" guitar is a Shecter C7 Blackjack from '04 or so, and it still blows my mind that you can buy a guitar of this quality for what I paid for it. Set maple neck, mahogany body, a Duncan '59 in the neck, and a JB in the bridge. The cleans are lush and sparkly, and the distorted tones, especially from that bridge JB, just snarl. Honestly, especially through the Rectifier I just grabbed, there are days that I prefer this guitar's sound to my Universe, and I think it's really telling that I bought this as a replacement for a RG7CST that I couldn't justify keeping just for the occasional rhythm overdub. The CST is a 1-of-maybe-18 Ibanez J-custom that sells for $2k+ these days, the Schecter is a $599 Korean production guitar... and honestly, while there's no denying the J Custom was the nicer guitar there's also no denying that the Blackjack is totally pro quality in its own right. 

What really blows me away about Schecter these days is the quality of their fretwork - it's right up there with Ibanez's Prestige line, and it's consistantly the best I've seen from a Korean outfit. Rumour is that they do a fret level along with the rest of the set up in the United States that these guitars get, and I'd believe that, based on the two I've owned and the number I've played (the other was a C7 Hellraiser I sold because, gorgeous as it was, I couldn't get on with EMG's). 

As for the signature thing, well, Jeff Loomis played stock Hellraisers before he got his signature model, and the Division guys opened for him at Jaxx when he had the proto - they confirmed it was just a Diamond Series Blackjack that'd been routed out for a OFR. Anything (other than a Krank ) good enough for Jeff Loomis is good enough for you.  

At the end of the day, I don't care what you get and you're getting a lot of good suggestions in this thread - I too kind of want to snag a custom Jackson Stars or a KXK one of these days. But Schecter's sevens are the best bang for the buck on the market today - they're total pro quality instruments, and the comments you're making are absolutely baseless.

Fuck it. Where in Upstate NY are you? I grew up in Western Mass, right near the border. No promises, but while I'm home for Thanksgiving I might be able to get away from the family for a couple hours and run over and meet you at a guitar shop somewhere if you want to get some playtime on a decent Schecter. I'll be jetlagged out of my mind, most likely, but still functional...


----------



## Nick (Oct 24, 2007)

I own one (1527), theyr great for the money but you will need to change the pickups because the stock ones suck, i changed my bridge for an EVO and its brutal.

other ibanez 7s

RG8427
RG8327
RG7EX
S7320


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 24, 2007)

REAL other Ibanez 7's () in order of awesomness/price:

RG8427F
RG8327
UV777P
APEX1
RG1527
S7320
RG7EXFX2
APEX2
RG7321


----------



## Drew (Oct 24, 2007)

Crystal Planet said:


> hmmm, I think I'm going to go with an Ibanes RG1527, but I heard it isn't best quality 7 string. is there anybetter 7 strings by Ibanez, besides the Jems?



Well, it's not the _best_ quality 7 in that I'm sure there are a few that are better... but it's a damned nice guitar. I kinda want one of the blue ones myself, in fact, as a backup to my PWH.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 24, 2007)

I cannot recommend the RG1527 highly enough as a first 7. It was a pleasure learning on it. 

Plus the colour is awesome!  (but no matching headstock )


----------



## Stitch (Oct 24, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> REAL other Ibanez 7's () in order of awesomness/price:
> 
> RG8427F
> RG8327
> ...



No WAY is the Apex better than the RG1527. The inlays aren't gay on the 1527 for a good start.

Its a shame hat every single one of those production Ibby 7's sucks compared to the old ones.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 24, 2007)

"...awesomness/price..."

Nuff said.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 24, 2007)

It isn't exactly more awesome either.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 24, 2007)

PRICE dumbass! 

Sheesh...


----------



## Randy (Oct 24, 2007)

Drew said:


> Fuck it. Where in Upstate NY are you? I grew up in Western Mass, right near the border. No promises, but while I'm home for Thanksgiving I might be able to get away from the family for a couple hours and run over and meet you at a guitar shop somewhere if you want to get some playtime on a decent Schecter. I'll be jetlagged out of my mind, most likely, but still functional...



That means you can come by my place and let me play the RG7CST, and I'll give you candy and chicken.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 24, 2007)

levelhead86 said:


> That means you can come by my place and let me play the RG7CST, and I'll give you candy and chicken.



In that order...


----------



## Stitch (Oct 24, 2007)

levelhead86 said:


> That means you can come by my place and let me play the RG7CST, and I'll give you candy and chicken.



He hasn't owned the CST in several years now, dude.  The only decent guitar he has now is his PWH. 

And Ruarc - where does the awesomeness come into your list then?


----------



## Drew (Oct 24, 2007)

levelhead86 said:


> That means you can come by my place and let me play the RG7CST, and I'll give you candy and chicken.



 I sold that years ago, dude.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 24, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> He hasn't owned the CST in several years now, dude.  The only decent guitar he has now is his PWH.
> 
> And Ruarc - where does the awesomeness come into your list then?



Dunno. 

I never claimed I really cared now did I?


----------



## Randy (Oct 24, 2007)

Drew said:


> I sold that years ago, dude.



 

I hope they refund the opera tickets I bought....


----------



## Crystal Planet (Oct 24, 2007)

well drew, I don't think I'd have the money by that time. and you could rape me so... lol

I'm next to catskill, 1 hour south fom albany. more like 40 minutes. 

Any good 7 strings around 1500 from Ibanez? I was thinking about getting the 8 string but I don't want a too wide of a neck.

http://www.ibanez.co.jp/japan/products/eg/page_big/images/RG8427F_BX_00_01.gif

me like that one.

is there anymore like that? I like the Inlay.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 24, 2007)

Crystal Planet said:


> well drew, I don't think I'd have the money by that time. and you could rape me so... lol
> 
> I'm next to catskill, 1 hour south fom albany. more like 40 minutes.
> 
> ...



The colour on the BX model is more purple and you can't see the grain too well. But don't take my word for that. Ask guitarplayerone as he has one. I have the FE version and it is the single most apocalyptically spectacular guitar I've ever played or ever will play (seriously). Get ready to pay an arm and a leg for it though... Going rate is about $2200.

I still recommend the RG1527 for a start.


----------



## Crystal Planet (Oct 24, 2007)

hmm, forget that one then. I hate purple. 

anything else you guys suggest? I prefer black, white, blue, red etc. not orange or purple though.

I've had alot of reviews about the RG1527 not being one of the best Ibanez 7 strings...

I'd like to get something nice, I don't care about the shape anymore.


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 24, 2007)

Dude, where did you hear that Jackson Stars doesn't make custom orders anymore? There was a thread a month ago about a member who bought a Ke7 stars custom...

I don't think they stopped doing customs just right now


----------



## Crystal Planet (Oct 24, 2007)

From ultimate guitar forum, plus I can't understand the language, and getting the custom stuff added will end up being too much money.... shame....

whats' the difference between the RG 83 and the RG 84? (forgot the last two digits, its the BX FE etc.)


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 24, 2007)

Crystal Planet said:


> From ultimate guitar forum, plus I can't understand the language, and getting the custom stuff added will end up being too much money.... shame....



Well, I can give you the translated custom forms If you want. If you go for a semicustom and you don't change much things (just adding a floyd for instance), it will stay at a reasonable price. Maybe it's just Ikebe who not carries custom orders. The guy who owns the Ke7 ordered it from Ishibashi 

The guitar will take about 4 months to arrive to your door if you go semi-custom, BTW


----------



## Crystal Planet (Oct 24, 2007)

I won't have the money until like, 2 months depending on the price. :/

could I see the forms? Or do you have to translate them yourself? if it's too hard don't worry about it man


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 24, 2007)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...-6-7s-inside.html?highlight=translated+custom


----------



## Crystal Planet (Oct 24, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## guitarplayerone (Oct 24, 2007)

Crystal Planet said:


> From ultimate guitar forum, plus I can't understand the language, and getting the custom stuff added will end up being too much money.... shame....
> 
> whats' the difference between the RG 83 and the RG 84? (forgot the last two digits, its the BX FE etc.)



8327= Alder+Emg's+apex1 paintjob+offset dots...





8427= Mahogany+Flame Maple+Dimarzios+ J custom vine inlay

both have floyds


----------



## Crystal Planet (Oct 25, 2007)

! awesome, how much?


----------



## Naren (Oct 25, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> REAL other Ibanez 7's () in order of awesomness/price:
> 
> RG8427F
> RG8327
> ...



I would put the RG7EXFX2 above the S7320 and I might even put it above the RG1527 (the RG7EXFX2 comes with great pickups stock, while the stock 1527 pickups totally suck. The fretwork on both is great, but I tend to get a more resonant sound and rich tone from the RG7EXFX2).

I also agree with Stitch that the APEX should be below the RG1527.

But I guess all of this will come down to taste. I would agree that Universes and J-Customs would be at the top of the list, though.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 25, 2007)

Crystal Planet said:


> ! awesome, how much?



About $2100 for the RG8327 BBK
And about $2200 for the RG8427F FE/BX

I'm really GASsing for a RG8327 right now but I think I'm going to go for a RG7321 or an APEX2 Standard.



Naren said:


> I would put the RG7EXFX2 above the S7320 and I might even put it above the RG1527 (the RG7EXFX2 comes with great pickups stock, while the stock 1527 pickups totally suck. The fretwork on both is great, but I tend to get a more resonant sound and rich tone from the RG7EXFX2).
> 
> I also agree with Stitch that the APEX should be below the RG1527.
> 
> But I guess all of this will come down to taste. I would agree that Universes and J-Customs would be at the top of the list, though.



Dude I already made it clear that it was mainly to do with price.  I also made it clear that I don't care!


----------



## Drew (Oct 25, 2007)

That's a hike, dude, I haven't been out to Catskill since I was like half your age (Catskill Game Park, is that place even still open?).

Yeah, I'm probably not going to be able to swing that. Still, Blackjacks kick ass. 

Oh, and Fuck You, Stitch.&#8482;


----------



## Crystal Planet (Oct 25, 2007)

it just closed this year acutally...

I'm more north then that. it doesn't matter, you should spend the time with your family 

anyway, it seems the ibanez bang, isn't big enough for the buck... alteast that's how a few of you make it seem...

like the 2715's pickups sucking, 2200 for an Ibanez which zero signal said there's better ones... I'm not sure what I'm doing now.

>_o


wow, my points keep going down. -122 points. woot, just a few more and I can beat George W bush.


----------



## Randy (Oct 25, 2007)

How about just buying something and TRYING IT, and if you don't like it you can probably sell it for something close to what you bought it for *if it's used*, trade it with somebody on here, or customize the guitar to get exactly the tone/playability you're looking for?

Just get something and friggin' try it.... it doesn't automatically turn into firewood if you don't totally dig it.


----------



## Naren (Oct 25, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> Dude I already made it clear that it was mainly to do with price.  I also made it clear that I don't care!



I was focusing on the "awesomeness" thing and didn't really notice the word "price" after it.



Crystal Planet said:


> anyway, it seems the ibanez bang, isn't big enough for the buck... alteast that's how a few of you make it seem...
> 
> like the 2715's pickups sucking, 2200 for an Ibanez which zero signal said there's better ones... I'm not sure what I'm doing now.



 What? Zero said that the $750-850 RG1527 doesn't have very good pickups (but that, other than that, it's a great guitar) and that the $2100 and $2200 RG8427F and RG8327 are two of the best guitars he's ever played in his life. 

Are we reading the same thread? I don't understand where you're getting the idea that "the Ibanez bang isn't big enough for the buck." 

I'm really confused.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 25, 2007)

For an Ibby 7 around $1500 you could snag an RG7CT if you're lucky enough to find one for sale. And the Schecter thing, I'd have to agree with Drew, it must have had EMG's, shitty settings on the amp, or something, because I have 2 Schecter 7 strings and the cleans are fucking awesome on them. I don't think you being picky is a bad thing, it's just that like Nick said, if you want to be that picky, you're going to have to lay down some serious cash. That's why I have 2 KxK's in the works


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 25, 2007)

Naren said:


> I was focusing on the "awesomeness" thing and didn't really notice the word "price" after it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah. Look. I'm no expert but I have an RG1527 and it sounds great with all the pickups I've tried. I put in a D Sonic 7 and a Blaze Neck at first but when I got the RG8427F I took out the Tone Zone 7 (which was too "crunchy". Like a marshall in pickup form! ) and put the DS7 in there. I got a Blaze Custom from Karl Hungus and put that in the RG1527 and the lead sound is so smooth and clear! The rhythm tone is really bassy and open sounding.

Basswood is a great wood for that. It allows the character of the pickups to come though. My only comment is that I wish the RG1527 had an unfinished neck but that's just personal preference. 

Look. I went from a Yamaha $99 acoustic, to a Ibanez JS100 BK (now gone) to the RG1527. And a month ago I got the RG8427F. The RG1527 still stands up well against the J. Custom.


----------



## Crystal Planet (Oct 25, 2007)

hmmm. I was reading reviews and they said you need to put foam or I forgot what around the pick ups in order for it to work 100% right... I don't feel like going through a hassle to get a good sound. Getting new pick ups means more money. I might as well get a better guitar. I had to change the pick ups in my Fender strat, it was a pain but I still got it.

would Ibanez be any easier?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 25, 2007)

Dude, the only company that comes with good stock pickups is Schecter, or a custom guitar obviously, so you're pretty much fucked


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 25, 2007)

Crystal Planet said:


> hmmm. I was reading reviews and they said you need to put foam or I forgot what around the pick ups in order for it to work 100% right... I don't feel like going through a hassle to get a good sound. Getting new pick ups means more money. I might as well get a better guitar. I had to change the pick ups in my Fender strat, it was a pain but I still got it.
> 
> would Ibanez be any easier?



Just pull the foam off the stock ones!


----------



## Stitch (Oct 25, 2007)

Drew said:


> Oh, and Fuck You, Stitch.







Naren said:


> I was focusing on the "awesomeness" thing and didn't really notice the word "price" after it.



Thats what I was trying to say. 



Naren said:


> Are we reading the same thread? I don't understand where you're getting the idea that "the Ibanez bang isn't big enough for the buck."







Crystal Planet said:


> hmmm. I was reading reviews and they said you need to put foam or I forgot what around the pick ups in order for it to work 100% right...



What the hell are you talking about? Where did you hear this? 

Also, if wiring pickups is hard, _get it done by a professional_. Thats what we are here for. We do them day in, day out, and it really isn't that hard a job.


----------



## Nick (Oct 25, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Dude, the only company that comes with good stock pickups is Schecter, or a custom guitar obviously, so you're pretty much fucked




ESP?

and in reponse to stitch i had to put foam under my EVO when i got it for my 1527 but i just ripped it off the stock pikcups. Dimarzio pickups wont sit level because the wiring comes out the bottom so you need to build a platform for them to sit on.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 25, 2007)

Nick said:


> ESP?



They mostly use EMG's. I don't mind EMG's but if I'm getting a high end guitar I want something passive so I can change them out if I feel the need.


----------



## Nick (Oct 25, 2007)

my ESP has duncans most of their models come with either or


----------



## Stitch (Oct 25, 2007)

Nick said:


> ESP?
> 
> and in reponse to stitch i had to put foam under my EVO when i got it for my 1527 but i just ripped it off the stock pikcups. Dimarzio pickups wont sit level because the wiring comes out the bottom so you need to build a platform for them to sit on.



Ah, its just that? Jesus, eh won't buy an Ibanez because he has to stick those wee bits of foam underneath the pickups to push them up against the screws. 

Jesus. It really isn't challenging, and even if he rewires them himself, he can as you did take it off the stock pups.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 25, 2007)

I didn't know that. But then again, all they make for a production 7 right now (as far as I know) is the SRC's. Good quality according to you guys, but I tried the 207, and that god damn middle pickup fucked with my picking hand, and it had passives in it, I can't imagine playing it with EMG's that need to be closer. But that's a discussion for another thread 



Nick said:


> my ESP has duncans most of their models come with either or


----------



## Nick (Oct 25, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Ah, its just that? Jesus, eh won't buy an Ibanez because he has to stick those wee bits of foam underneath the pickups to push them up against the screws.
> 
> Jesus. It really isn't challenging, and even if he rewires them himself, he can as you did take it off the stock pups.



Indeed it wasnt rocket science, what was annoying was when the screwhole on the body got fucked and i had to drill new holes in the pickup then screw it in with bigger screws  



JJ Rodriguez said:


> I didn't know that. But then again, all they make for a production 7 right now (as far as I know) is the SRC's. Good quality according to you guys, but I tried the 207, and that god damn middle pickup fucked with my picking hand, and it had passives in it, I can't imagine playing it with EMG's that need to be closer. But that's a discussion for another thread



I guess im thinking of 6 string models. But yeah the SC's have that middle pickup, im thinking of trying one out because i love my Horizon and thats pretty much all it is.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 25, 2007)

Nick said:


> Indeed it wasnt rocket science, what was annoying was when the screwhole on the body got fucked and i had to drill new holes in the pickup then screw it in with bigger screws



I used the toothpick trick.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 25, 2007)

Its the best way.


----------



## Nick (Oct 25, 2007)

i thought of that but the origional hole wasnt big enough to get one in.

would it be so much to ask for them to have metal screw catchers (correct name?) in the guitar at those points so you can fuck up the thread just by unscrewing it once?


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 25, 2007)

dude, you sound like you want an absolutely flawless, incredible guitar without giving up some serious change for it.

bro, if you don't want to deal with changing out pickups, or those completely retarded issues that you keep bringing up (foam? seriously?), just order a custom.

other than that, the 1527 sounds like almost what you want. just change out the pickups and be done with it.


----------



## Nick (Oct 25, 2007)

lol i take it that was directed at the thread starter


----------



## Stitch (Oct 25, 2007)

Who else?


----------



## Crystal Planet (Oct 25, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> dude, you sound like you want an absolutely flawless, incredible guitar without giving up some serious change for it.
> 
> bro, if you don't want to deal with changing out pickups, or those completely retarded issues that you keep bringing up (foam? seriously?), just order a custom.
> 
> other than that, the 1527 sounds like almost what you want. just change out the pickups and be done with it.



I'm sick of dealing with petty things. I just want to buy and guitar and play it. I don't want to add foam, find out which pick ups are good and all that shiz. it's going to take forever, and to top it all of, it isn't even worth it. the Headstock doesn't match the body. The color's horrible, the pick ups suck, and it's a rosewood fretboard.

HOW you doin.




Nick said:


> lol i take it that was directed at the thread starter



no, it was directed at me.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 26, 2007)

so buy a custom.

/thread


----------



## shredder777 (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah wtf, like, you want some sort of super guitar or something, We've all pretty much suggested everything we could in your price range. If you just "wanna buy a guitar and play it" then why havent you made your mind up already,just get a production line ibanez or shecter or just do what shawn said and get a custom, doubt youll find one in your budget.


----------



## Naren (Oct 26, 2007)

Then why don't you just not buy a guitar? You know, forget about it. Becuase I can fucking guarantee you that you're not going to find a guitar within your price range that fits your outrageous constantly-changing demands. 

And the whole foam thing? Just have someone else change the pickups and they'll use the stock pickup's foam for you. It's not hard. It's not a hassle. It's one of the easiest things in the world to do. You're making it out like, "If I have to change my strings, maybe it's not worth it." Or maybe buying a guitar is too much of a hassle. Maybe it ISN'T worth it. 

Your complaints about Schecter are basically complete nonsense and your comments about Ibanez are unfounded and come from non-existant reports of them not being worth the money (where do you get this info?). You seriously seem to have a problem with everything. Just forget about buying a guitar and be satisfied without one.


----------



## Nick (Oct 26, 2007)

Nick said:


> lol i take it that was directed at the thread starter





Crystal Planet said:


> no, it was directed at me.



   

i believe ibanez are bringing out a new 'Crystal Planet' model get one of those their exactly to your spec and only cost $100


----------



## shredder777 (Oct 26, 2007)

Nick said:


> i believe ibanez are bringing out a new 'Crystal Planet' model get one of those their exactly to your spec and only cost $100



LACS '"Crystal Planet" ftw


----------



## Nick (Oct 26, 2007)

Naren said:


> Then why don't you just not buy a guitar? You know, forget about it. Becuase I can fucking guarantee you that you're not going to find a guitar within your price range that fits your outrageous constantly-changing demands.
> 
> And the whole foam thing? Just have someone else change the pickups and they'll use the stock pickup's foam for you. It's not hard. It's not a hassle. It's one of the easiest things in the world to do. You're making it out like, "If I have to change my strings, maybe it's not worth it." Or maybe buying a guitar is too much of a hassle. Maybe it ISN'T worth it.
> 
> Your complaints about Schecter are basically complete nonsense and your comments about Ibanez are unfounded and come from non-existant reports of them not being worth the money (where do you get this info?). You seriously seem to have a problem with everything. Just forget about buying a guitar and be satisfied without one.



Take up a sport?


----------



## shredder777 (Oct 26, 2007)

Nah hell have trouble finding what sport to take up just like how hes having trouble finding a guitar, so just take up knitting


----------



## Naren (Oct 26, 2007)

shredder777 said:


> Nah hell have trouble finding what sport to take up just like how hes having trouble finding a guitar, so just take up knitting



 But he won't be able to find string that is the exact color, consistancy, fabric, and durability that he's looking for. And let's not even get started about sewing needles!!


----------



## Crystal Planet (Oct 26, 2007)

naren you're just an ibanez fannoob.


I get the reviews from harmony central.

People who actually own the guitar rather than play it once.


I already told you why I'm being careful...

I'm probably going with a Jackson star if I can figure out how to get to the damn custom shop.

btw, if you guys spent the time helping rather then nit pick I would probably have a guitar right now. I have no problem spending 2000$, it's just going to make me take longer. 7.15$ an hour isn't great, especially when they take out 8.735% for taxes.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 26, 2007)

Crystal Planet said:


> I get the reviews from harmony central.



...I'm not going to touch that one.


----------



## Nick (Oct 26, 2007)

try it when your government takes about 22% as tax

harmony central is a joke of a website.

the reviews are mostly worthless cos you get a guy reviewing a guitar then saying at the end 'it sounds awsome through my boss metal zone and 15 watt crate amp'

 it doesnt.

I DO own an RG1527 they ARE great guitars for the money especially if your buying in the US and paying NOTHING for them compared to what we pay over here.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 26, 2007)

Crystal Planet said:


> naren you're just an ibanez fannoob.



First of all, stop calling people names. You're ignorant if you aren't listening to what we are saying, and you're an idiot if you are suggesting that Naren doesn't know what he's talking about.




Crystal Planet said:


> I get the reviews from harmony central.


Then there is no hope for you. You probably aren't used to it, but here, we tend to base opinions on personal experience, then write a review when we've tried it. We don't make them up based on what we think of the company, previous products, time of day and how long it was since we last got laid. 



Crystal Planet said:


> btw, if you guys spent the time helping rather then nit pick I would probably have a guitar right now. I have no problem spending 2000$, it's just going to make me take longer. 7.15$ an hour isn't great, especially when they take out 8.735% for taxes.



*WE* were being nit picky? Fucking hell dude, YOU are the one who is being particular about absolutely every detail. Whinge all you want about your wage, but over here, an RG7321 is nigh on $700, and the UK taxes us something stupid. About 20% of your wage gets blown on taxes at least nowadays. So it isn't all so hard now, is it?

Schecter cleans don't suck, and that was the most ridiculous argument I have ever heard. To write off the entire companies range because of the Avenger resembling the Explorer is also ridiculously short sighted and anal.

Finally, I'd have ignored if it weren't for the comedy gold your negrep was. As it stands, you've already been such a dick on this forum that your rep means shit, but I thought you're insults were titillating.


----------



## XEN (Oct 26, 2007)

Crystal Planet said:


> naren you're just an ibanez fannoob.
> I get the reviews from harmony central.
> People who actually own the guitar rather than play it once.
> I already told you why I'm being careful...
> ...



Where do I begin?
...
Nah, not worth it. Not enough of a challenge.


----------



## Nick (Oct 26, 2007)

LOL at the stitch rep

love it


----------



## Rick Pierpont (Oct 26, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> REAL other Ibanez 7's () in order of awesomness/price:
> 
> RG8427F
> RG8327
> ...


First of all, don't go too crazy Mike and Dave (eaolian & Noodles) - yes, it is really me. I think I may joining you on the dark side. 

So here I am looking into buying a 7 and trying to keep it reasonable. Knowing how much I love by MM - JP6, my first inclination is to check out the JP7, but the $$$ are keeping me controlled. These are my specs:

- I'm hoping that I can keep things in the $500-$1000 range,
- I do play leads and need access to the higher frets, 
- I play progressive metal so a good clean sound as well as a clear, crunchy B string would be important to me,
- I have 11's on my JP6, but will likely only use 10's on the 7 string I end up with,
- I'd prefer a stop tailpiece,
- I'm not opposed to used if it gets me a better guitar, cheaper and is in good condition.

So this looks like a cool list of Ibanez's (I have to go through it to find out price ranges), but I'm really curious about Schecter (the elite 007 looked pretty cool), ESP, Jackson, Carvin, and Washburn. 

I've seen some decent looking models for the price range with these brands, but wanted to get the low down before I do the most important step -- go the music store and try some out!! I know you guys are knowledgeable (OK, most of you) so I hope that you can help me save time and narrow down a few models to try!

Thanks!


----------



## Stitch (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey dude!

If you can find one, the first that springs to mind for me is an RG7621. They go fairly cheap nowadays - they are a discontinued model. Specs include Wizard neck (fucking great), hardtail bridge, basswood body and suckish pickups - which could easily be swapped out for something awesome in your price range and still leave you plenty of spare change.


----------



## Rick Pierpont (Oct 26, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Hey dude!
> 
> If you can find one, the first that springs to mind for me is an RG7621. They go fairly cheap nowadays - they are a discontinued model. Specs include Wizard neck (fucking great), hardtail bridge, basswood body and suckish pickups - which could easily be swapped out for something awesome in your price range and still leave you plenty of spare change.


Hey! 

Thanks for the welcome and the detailed answer! So all RG7621s come with the hardtail? Just want to make sure I don't screw up.  There is one on eBay and it looks like it can come right into my price range! Of course, you know I have to ask which pickups you'd recommends for this guitar.

Thanks again!


----------



## Naren (Oct 26, 2007)

Rick Pierpont said:


> Hey!
> 
> Thanks for the welcome and the detailed answer! So all RG7621s come with the hardtail? Just want to make sure I don't screw up.  There is one on eBay and it looks like it can come right into my price range! Of course, you know I have to ask which pickups you'd recommends for this guitar.
> 
> Thanks again!



Yep.  All Ibanez model numbers that end with 1 are hardtails and ones that end with 0 are trem-equipped. 

Oh, and 



Crystal Planet said:


> naren you're just an ibanez fannoob.



Thanks.  That means a lot coming from a 15-year old who has never owned a seven-string before. I'll cherish that thought for years to come. I wonder what people will think. I think it would come as a surprise to many of the people here, as well as the bandmembers of the 8-10 bands I've been in by now, to hear that I'm a noob -- or more specifically an Ibanez fannoob (how did that happen?). 

I'm not going to respond to the rest of your response. I think the Harmony Central review thing just took your credibility to zero.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 26, 2007)

Rick Pierpont said:


> Hey!
> 
> Thanks for the welcome and the detailed answer! So all RG7621s come with the hardtail? Just want to make sure I don't screw up.  There is one on eBay and it looks like it can come right into my price range! Of course, you know I have to ask which pickups you'd recommends for this guitar.
> 
> Thanks again!



Yeah. As Naren said, all hardtail Ibby's are designated with a '1' at the end, the exception to the rule being the RG7EXFX and RG7EXFX2 - which is what Naren uses. Thats a hardtail equipped EMG'd 7 string, Japan market only.

The 7621's are sweet. The necks on them were great, the bridges were comfy, and the craptastic pickups easily swapped out for others. Only thing I'd say is watch out for mislabelled RG7's - a lot of sellers advertise RG7620 and RG7621's as the lower-end RG7420's and RG7421's. Still great guitars, but the pickups are even worse and the bridges aren't quite as good. The easiest way to tell is the little 'ears' on the pickups - the routes for the RG762x's are triangular, wheras the RG742x's are square/oblong.

The only other current Ibby I can think of would be the RG15271 - another Japanese only model, but not impossible to obtain. Its nice, but the 7621 does the job just as well IMO, if not better since the neck profiles are different (the RG7621's is slimmer) and the RG7621 is cheaper, too. 



Naren said:


> Thanks.  That means a lot coming from a 15-year old who has never owned a seven-string before. I'll cherish that thought for years to come. I wonder what people will think. I think it would come as a surprise to many of the people here, as well as the bandmembers of the 8-10 bands I've been in by now, to hear that I'm a noob -- or more specifically an Ibanez fannoob (how did that happen?).
> 
> I'm not going to respond to the rest of your response. I think the Harmony Central review thing just took your credibility to zero.



I lol'd.


----------



## musicboyy (Oct 26, 2007)

To the thread starter...

If you were considering an RG1527, what about a UV777PBK?? It's a prestige/Japanese guitar with Dimarzio Blaze pickups stock. I have an '06 model and it sounds great distorted and has amazing cleans (especially when you mix in the single coil). They are a bit pricey new, but you can find a used one for $1000 - 1200 in probably mint condition.

The other idea I have is why not order something that interests you from say MusiciansFriend and if you don't like it....return it?? If you haven't tried the Schecter Blackjack already, I wouldn't just write off Schecter. I've had 2 and like Drew said, you can get some brilliant cleans from the stock Seymour Duncans. Again you can order one, and then just return it if you don't like it. 

Keep in mind, tone is subjective... While people may say that the stock pickups in the RG1527 suck...you may actually like them (I didn't mind them in mine). Remember, you can always return it if you buy it from a reputable retailer.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 26, 2007)

Rick Pierpont said:


> First of all, don't go too crazy Mike and Dave (eaolian & Noodles) - yes, it is really me. I think I may joining you on the dark side.
> 
> So here I am looking into buying a 7 and trying to keep it reasonable. Knowing how much I love by MM - JP6, my first inclination is to check out the JP7, but the $$$ are keeping me controlled. These are my specs:
> 
> ...


I really like Schecter's 7-strings... but if you like the feel of your EBMM JP, the Schecters represent the oposite side of the "feel" scale: their necks are fairly big (just about the biggest production 7 neck out there), and the guitars in themselves are fairly big and bulky.
If what you are looking for is a "poor man's JP", my best advice is to grab an Ibanez RG1527 and fit it with a D-Sonic and an Air Norton - you'll be 90% there.

Cheers

Eske


----------



## Rick Pierpont (Oct 26, 2007)

Naren said:


> Yep.  All Ibanez model numbers that end with 1 are hardtails and ones that end with 0 are trem-equipped.
> 
> Oh, and



Awesome thanks! So this is an educational forum as well!  

Educational and nice people too! Thanks!



stitch216 said:


> Yeah. As Naren said, all hardtail Ibby's are designated with a '1' at the end, the exception to the rule being the RG7EXFX and RG7EXFX2 - which is what Naren uses. Thats a hardtail equipped EMG'd 7 string, Japan market only.
> 
> The 7621's are sweet. The necks on them were great, the bridges were comfy, and the craptastic pickups easily swapped out for others. Only thing I'd say is watch out for mislabelled RG7's - a lot of sellers advertise RG7620 and RG7621's as the lower-end RG7420's and RG7421's. Still great guitars, but the pickups are even worse and the bridges aren't quite as good. The easiest way to tell is the little 'ears' on the pickups - the routes for the RG762x's are triangular, wheras the RG742x's are square/oblong.
> 
> The only other current Ibby I can think of would be the RG15271 - another Japanese only model, but not impossible to obtain. Its nice, but the 7621 does the job just as well IMO, if not better since the neck profiles are different (the RG7621's is slimmer) and the RG7621 is cheaper, too.


Wow! I definitely came to the right place. Thanks for the heads-up on the dishonest sellers too. I checked and this one is triangular, so its all good right now. How do you think it rates compared with the other Ibby's in ZeroSignal's list? Especially compared to the 1527 that was also recommended by Pablo (Eske).



Pablo said:


> I really like Schecter's 7-strings... but if you like the feel of your EBMM JP, the Schecters represent the oposite side of the "feel" scale: their necks are fairly big (just about the biggest production 7 neck out there), and the guitars in themselves are fairly big and bulky.
> If what you are looking for is a "poor man's JP", my best advice is to grab an Ibanez RG1527 and fit it with a D-Sonic and an Air Norton - you'll be 90% there.
> 
> Cheers
> ...


Wow! Thanks for the warning. Playing a plank of wood isn't my idea of fun and if the neck is big and you know my taste, then you just saved me some time and money.

Thanks for the recommendation for the guitar AND the pickups!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 26, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> First of all, stop calling people names. You're ignorant if you aren't listening to what we are saying, and you're an idiot if you are suggesting that Naren doesn't know what he's talking about.[/IMG]



Considering he lives in Japan and gets to touch all the awesome Japanese models.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 26, 2007)

Rick Pierpont said:


> Wow! I definitely came to the right place. Thanks for the heads-up on the dishonest sellers too. I checked and this one is triangular, so its all good right now. How do you think it rates compared with the other Ibby's in ZeroSignal's list? Especially compared to the 1527 that was also recommended by Pablo (Eske).



I'm not sure if its exactly dishonesty or ignorance. I think a lot of sellers don't know what they have, look them up, can't visually tell the difference and advertise it as the more expensive one in the hope they get more money. 

If you are looking for REALLY thin necks, the 7620 and 7420 necks are the thinnest Ibby ones I've ever played apart from very very old Universes. The 7620 and 7420 necks are also used on the 7621's and 7421's. Easiest way to tell is whether the neck has a skunk stripe of bubinga down the back or is all maple - 7420's have the skunk stripe. The profile between each is slightly different - the 7420 necks are thinner than the 7620 necks but a matter of fractions of millimetres, but noticeable. They are both 2mm thinner than the 1527 though. The 1527 isn't uncomfortable, just slightly different - still thin as hell though. 

They both make great guitars, but I'd go for a 7621 since it is a hard tail - which is what you spec'd. If you want a trem, I'd still suggest the 7620 over the 1527 - if only for the reason that the necks on the 7420's and 7620's were hand profiled in Japan.  Thats personal preference, though. Is a a hardcase important to you? All 1527's came with them stock, so make sure you get one if you go for one.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 26, 2007)

Why can't all new members be like Rick Pierpont? 

Welcome to the forum man and great attitude!


----------



## Stitch (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 26, 2007)

Who is this mysterious Rick character? Is he in a big band or an uber shredder or something? Or are you just amazed because he's easy to deal with unlike some people?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 26, 2007)

stitch216 said:


>


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh and I'd just like to say...

Jesus.

Sweet Zombie Jesus H. Christ on a bike.

That is all.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 26, 2007)

Don't take it in vein, or I'll slice your vanes open!

No, wait...


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 26, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Don't take it in vein, or I'll slice your vanes open!
> 
> No, wait...



Watch it! Or I'll make you semi cool!


----------



## Stitch (Oct 26, 2007)

Take your dads penis out your ass dude. Or I'll take the money i was going to spend on my S7420FMTW and spend it on a flight to where you live.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 26, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Take your dads penis out your ass dude. Or I'll take the money i was going to spend on my S7420FMTW and spend it on a flight to where you live.



And I won't pick you up at the airport...


----------



## Rick Pierpont (Oct 26, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> I'm not sure if its exactly dishonesty or ignorance. I think a lot of sellers don't know what they have, look them up, can't visually tell the difference and advertise it as the more expensive one in the hope they get more money.
> 
> If you are looking for REALLY thin necks, the 7620 and 7420 necks are the thinnest Ibby ones I've ever played apart from very very old Universes. The 7620 and 7420 necks are also used on the 7621's and 7421's. Easiest way to tell is whether the neck has a skunk stripe of bubinga down the back or is all maple - 7420's have the skunk stripe. The profile between each is slightly different - the 7420 necks are thinner than the 7620 necks but a matter of fractions of millimetres, but noticeable. They are both 2mm thinner than the 1527 though. The 1527 isn't uncomfortable, just slightly different - still thin as hell though.
> 
> They both make great guitars, but I'd go for a 7621 since it is a hard tail - which is what you spec'd. If you want a trem, I'd still suggest the 7620 over the 1527 - if only for the reason that the necks on the 7420's and 7620's were hand profiled in Japan.  Thats personal preference, though. Is a a hardcase important to you? All 1527's came with them stock, so make sure you get one if you go for one.


OK, that's fair. Then they just need to come here because you made it real easy to tell apart!

Thin only to a point. I mainly don't want it to wide and the neck joint has to offer access to the higher frets. Unlike the Jackson (I hate even allowing to be called a Jackson) DR7 I purchased a few years ago to give the ol' 7-string thing a try. Piece of JUNK! After trying out the various members of Division's 7-strings, I realized that there was a huge difference. THey have some pretty sweet guitars. I played a friend's Washburn (no idea on the model) the other night and it wasn't so bad either. I screwed up so bad the first time, I figured I should do more research this time - especially since money is a little tighter this time around. I had totally forgotten that the tech wonder that worked on my JP6 told me the necks were basically Ibanez necks and are very thin - so thin that it occasionally causes problems (at least with the MM JP6). Had I remembered that, it would've made it much easier to just start with Ibby in my quest.

If you don't work for Ibanez, you should! Man, you have those specs down cold!



ZeroSignal said:


> Why can't all new members be like Rick Pierpont?
> 
> Welcome to the forum man and great attitude!


Thanks! Probably because they haven't been living as long as me or spent as much time on other forums.  I have also learned that as much as I know, there is WAY much more that I don't. But I know where to go and to listen to those that do know. 

Thanks dude!  



JJ Rodriguez said:


> Who is this mysterious Rick character? Is he in a big band or an uber shredder or something? Or are you just amazed because he's easy to deal with unlike some people?


Just another guy who loves music and playing guitar. Yes, I play in a band. Big? Not really. We are just putting things together with a new lineup (which I joined to be a part of), but did fairly well in the 90's. My past two bands have done a fair number shows with Division which is why I even knew about this site! Uber shredder? LOL!! Sure, I like to try to shred, but Romeo, Petrucci, Tipton, Cooley, etc... I am not!

Yeah, I think that's it! 

And thanks for all the  guys! You sure know how to welcome a new member!


----------



## Stitch (Oct 26, 2007)

Rick Pierpont said:


> OK, that's fair. Then they just need to come here because you made it real easy to tell apart!
> 
> Thin only to a point. I mainly don't want it to wide and the neck joint has to offer access to the higher frets. Unlike the Jackson (I hate even allowing to be called a Jackson) DR7 I purchased a few years ago to give the ol' 7-string thing a try. Piece of JUNK! After trying out the various members of Division's 7-strings, I realized that there was a huge difference. THey have some pretty sweet guitars. I played a friend's Washburn (no idea on the model) the other night and it wasn't so bad either. I screwed up so bad the first time, I figured I should do more research this time - especially since money is a little tighter this time around. I had totally forgotten that the tech wonder that worked on my JP6 told me the necks were basically Ibanez necks and are very thin - so thin that it occasionally causes problems (at least with the MM JP6). Had I remembered that, it would've made it much easier to just start with Ibby in my quest.
> 
> If you don't work for Ibanez, you should! Man, you have those specs down cold!



You need an RG762x then. The RG742x's are great (i own one ) but the difference in price is so small its nuts not to get a 76 nowadays.  The necks on them are just dreamy. 

Without being derogatory, it pisses all over thr DR-7 you had too. Totally different league of awesome.

Anyways, what can I say? I'm a geek for Ibanez. I don't know as much as some people round here, but I've sure learned plenty.


----------



## Crystal Planet (Oct 26, 2007)

There is no god other than Tom Araya.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 26, 2007)

No comment.


----------



## telecaster90 (Oct 26, 2007)

Rick Pierpont said:


> Wow! Thanks for the warning. Playing a plank of wood isn't my idea of fun and if the neck is big and you know my taste, then you just saved me some time and money.



I would still reccomend that you try out a Schecter anyways, though. The Schecter C-7 Blackjack is argueably one of the best stock guitars in the sevenstring market, as it comes stock with SD pickups, a neck through body, a five way switch, and a Tune-a-matic bride. It might not end up being your cup of tea in the end, but I wouldn't rule it our entirely becuase of the feel of it.

Of course, I am a mega Schecter Fanboi, so I could be wrong about all of this 

Welcome, by the way! I threw you some rep becuase you seem like a cool enough dude and you've been awesome so far


----------



## Chris (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## Chris (Oct 26, 2007)

Welcome, btw, Rick. Please don't just the rest of ss.org on Crystal Planet's posts.


----------



## XEN (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Chris.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 26, 2007)

What did he originally post to get him banned? Someone PM me if we can't post it here


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 26, 2007)

Everything...


----------



## Pablo (Oct 26, 2007)

Sorry rick, I didn't catch the fixed bridge preferance (I read "EBMM JP" and went with trem). However, I luckily have first hand experience with an excellent fixed bridge Ibanez RG - the Ikebe Gakki Ltd Edition HRG72.

You can buy the guitar right now from Ikebe Gakki for as (relatively) little as $670 - it is a massively cool guitar and with the right PUs (the stockers suck), it has massive tone!

Here are a few pics of mine pre PU change:


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 26, 2007)

*has read up to page 10*

Dude sounds like me with a worse attitude. At least I kinda changed my opinion on FR's, even though I never really use them.

...

*sounded lol he's banned!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 26, 2007)

welcome rick!. 

you should check out carvin.
you should be about $100 under budget if you get a bone stock carvin, and it would likely be far better than most production ibanez's you can get, and _will_ be better than any production ibanez you can get for the same price.

you can get a fairly well spec'd one for about $1200, and a totally spec'd out one will run you about $2000. they're amazing guitars, and there are planty of people on this site who will back me up on this one.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 26, 2007)

And the RG1527 was the first 7 I was gonna get, I would curbstomp a cat for that royal blue color. Plus Broderick (used to) play it!

I also want something that says J Custom on the stockhead so I can pretend I'm awesome and I'm good enough to get a custom from Ibanez. FROM JAPAN WUUT


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 26, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> And the RG1527 was the first 7 I was gonna get, I would curbstomp a cat for that royal blue color. Plus Broderick (used to) play it!



you stay the fuck away from my kitty.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 26, 2007)

BRB, laying out cat food.


----------



## Nick (Oct 26, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> What did he originally post to get him banned? Someone PM me if we can't post it here




im up for some of that 2 although im guessing he got banned for being a fool in general lol


----------



## Rick Pierpont (Oct 26, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> You need an RG762x then. The RG742x's are great (i own one ) but the difference in price is so small its nuts not to get a 76 nowadays.  The necks on them are just dreamy.
> 
> Without being derogatory, it pisses all over thr DR-7 you had too. Totally different league of awesome.
> 
> Anyways, what can I say? I'm a geek for Ibanez. I don't know as much as some people round here, but I've sure learned plenty.



That makes sense. So far the 7621 is winning based on the glowing recommendation from you, the fact that I know there are some similarities in neck feel to a JPMM, and the price is great too! 

You aren't being derogatory, the DR7 is a total hunk of crap! There was nothing good about that "guitar." The neck joint was a block of wood (no kidding), the tremelo was a pain, it sounded like crap, it didn't deserve to bear the Jackson name. 

 That's cool! I'm like that for Mesa Boogie. However, I can't say that I've continued to study every model they've put out. I  my Mark IV!!! I got it in 1991 and its still going strong with just one tube change and many shows.



telecaster90 said:


> I would still reccomend that you try out a Schecter anyways, though. The Schecter C-7 Blackjack is argueably one of the best stock guitars in the sevenstring market, as it comes stock with SD pickups, a neck through body, a five way switch, and a Tune-a-matic bride. It might not end up being your cup of tea in the end, but I wouldn't rule it our entirely becuase of the feel of it.
> 
> Of course, I am a mega Schecter Fanboi, so I could be wrong about all of this
> 
> Welcome, by the way! I threw you some rep becuase you seem like a cool enough dude and you've been awesome so far



Well, it surely can't hurt to go to GC and try on out. Well, it all depends on *exactly* the feel of it. If there is little access to the upper frets because of the nexk joint that is bad, if the profile is so foreign to me that it is highly uncomfortable to play, that would also be bad. I'm not opposed to some differences, but yes, feel is important. I grew up on the Gibson feel. While Fenders are great guitars, I can't stand how they feel to my hands. I'm not crazy about PRS -- I think they feel horrible (although I love their finishes and tone). Obviously there are many people out there who love Fender and PRS and would hate Jackson, Music Man, Ibanez, etc... However, I'm not so close-minded to not try one out. I was just trying to explain why feel is important to me (and probably many others).

Thanks! I appreciate that! I hope I can contribute more in the future! This is a very cool forum!



Chris said:


> Welcome, btw, Rick. Please don't just the rest of ss.org on Crystal Planet's posts.



 Thanks Chris! Don't worry, I had read the entire thread and still joined. I knew he was not representative of the fine people here! They were doing all they could to help and he just wanted to argue. I have no patience for that type either. Which is why I have not wasted any typing on him.



Pablo said:


> Sorry rick, I didn't catch the fixed bridge preferance (I read "EBMM JP" and went with trem). However, I luckily have first hand experience with an excellent fixed bridge Ibanez RG - the Ikebe Gakki Ltd Edition HRG72.
> 
> You can buy the guitar right now from Ikebe Gakki for as (relatively) little as $670 - it is a massively cool guitar and with the right PUs (the stockers suck), it has massive tone!
> 
> ...



That's quite alright. Thanks. That does look cool and the price isn't bad - especailly considering that is new. Nobody seems to like Ibanez stock PUs, do they? 



Shawn Fjellstad said:


> welcome rick!.
> 
> you should check out carvin.
> you should be about $100 under budget if you get a bone stock carvin, and it would likely be far better than most production ibanez's you can get, and will be better than any production ibanez you can get for the same price.
> ...



Thanks Shawn! Quite the glowing recommendation for Carvin! I know their prices are awesome. I wish they had a store to check them out. I tried a friend's 6 string Carvin before and it was pretty nice, so I believe that they could kick some serious ass! How is access to the upper frets?

WHEW!!!! Lots of great replies since the last time I was able to check at work earlier! Thanks to everyone who has replied! The other guy was clearly an idiot to not appeciate the awesome help he was receiving!


----------



## telecaster90 (Oct 26, 2007)

Rick Pierpont said:


> Well, it surely can't hurt to go to GC and try on out. Well, it all depends on *exactly* the feel of it. If there is little access to the upper frets because of the nexk joint that is bad, if the profile is so foreign to me that it is highly uncomfortable to play, that would also be bad. I'm not opposed to some differences, but yes, feel is important. I grew up on the Gibson feel. While Fenders are great guitars, I can't stand how they feel to my hands. I'm not crazy about PRS -- I think they feel horrible (although I love their finishes and tone). Obviously there are many people out there who love Fender and PRS and would hate Jackson, Music Man, Ibanez, etc... However, I'm not so close-minded to not try one out. I was just trying to explain why feel is important to me (and probably many others).
> 
> Thanks! I appreciate that! I hope I can contribute more in the future! This is a very cool forum!



Actually, the feel of the body of a Les Paul and Schecter, in my opinion, is very similar. Both bodies have the bridge raised on the body. I'm not sure if that's that right way to put it, but the point is that with the Tune-o-matic, you'll find a familiar body feel with a Schecter. The only thing you might not like is the upper fret access, or lack of it, on the Blackjack.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah, I'm not liking Schecter's upper access fret level. On the Hellraiser, with my small hands, it's OK. I can comfortably hit it. On another guitar I have...can't much, if at all.


----------



## El Caco (Oct 26, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> What did he originally post to get him banned? Someone PM me if we can't post it here





Nick said:


> im up for some of that 2 although im guessing he got banned for being a fool in general lol



I'm guessing this was the straw that broke the camels back.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/39223-i-need-7-string-4.html#post694886


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 26, 2007)

Link doens't work for me?


----------



## El Caco (Oct 26, 2007)

The second comment in the pic in post #154 in this thread.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 26, 2007)

This:


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 26, 2007)

I figured it would have been his last post that I'm pretty sure was edited by a mod


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 26, 2007)

That rep is  
He's clearly showing his Oedipus complex.


----------



## B Lopez (Oct 26, 2007)

That's awesome.


----------



## Drew (Oct 27, 2007)

I know he's gone, but...



Crystal Planet said:


> 7.15$ an hour isn't great, especially when they take out 8.735% for taxes.



....Ahh, to be a kid. I don't even know exactly what percentage of my paycheck goes to The Man, but I want to say it's over 40%.


----------



## Nick (Oct 27, 2007)

this thread was entertaining, it may have accomplished nothing else but hey im sure he'll find some guidance on HC


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 27, 2007)

True that.

It seems like we swapped an asshole for a pretty sound guy!


----------



## Rick Pierpont (Oct 27, 2007)

telecaster90 said:


> Actually, the feel of the body of a Les Paul and Schecter, in my opinion, is very similar. Both bodies have the bridge raised on the body. I'm not sure if that's that right way to put it, but the point is that with the Tune-o-matic, you'll find a familiar body feel with a Schecter. The only thing you might not like is the upper fret access, or lack of it, on the Blackjack.


OK, that's cool. So it doesn't sound like it would be a total foreign feel , but the issue of uper fret access remains. I'm still going to check them out just to see what they are putting out. Their prices and features are pretty cool. 



xtremevillan said:


> Yeah, I'm not liking Schecter's upper access fret level. On the Hellraiser, with my small hands, it's OK. I can comfortably hit it. On another guitar I have...can't much, if at all.



It makes you wonder why guitar makers would limit access like that. Is it because of the big push a few years back where it wasn't cool to play solos anymore? The Jackson DR7 I had for a short time had horrible access so that's why I'm making sure first this time.


Well, I do have to thank Crystal Planet for one thing... he created this thread and it was exactly my predicament as well, so it pulled me right in. I'm glad because I've received a lot of great advice and information and found some cool people to talk shop with!


----------



## Drew (Oct 27, 2007)

How high up the neck do you play, Rick? I play mostly leads too, but while the access gets a little iffy on my Blackjack past 21 or so, I almost never miss it - most of my lead work seems to fall between 5 and 18 or so. 

Anyway, welcome to the boards.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 27, 2007)

Ah. Hm...dunno. 

I still want a cheap ESP/LTD, X-shape, or V. Like that Agile V. Not so cheap.


----------



## Codyyy (Oct 27, 2007)

"Crystal Planet" was probably the first asshole I've met here at ss.org.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 27, 2007)

Wow - finally read through this thread in its entirety.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 27, 2007)

You've only been here a couple months. Give it time 



Codyyy said:


> "Crystal Planet" was probably the first asshole I've met here at ss.org.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Oct 27, 2007)

I was an asshole last week to stitch because i typed the word you wrong and he corrected me and i got pissed. I wont be an asshole ever again, its not cool.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 27, 2007)

You weren't an asshole dude!


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 27, 2007)

It's okay, stitch likes assholes.

In a gay way.

Because he's gay.


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Oct 27, 2007)

Drew said:


> How high up the neck do you play, Rick? I play mostly leads too, but while the access gets a little iffy on my Blackjack past 21 or so, I almost never miss it - most of my lead work seems to fall between 5 and 18 or so.
> 
> Anyway, welcome to the boards.



Heh, I don't know about him, but since I play in Emin quite a bit (who doesn't?), that 24th fret gets quite a bit of work.


----------



## synpet713192 (Oct 27, 2007)

isn't the point of sevenstring.org to be for people who HAVE and PLAY seven string guitars? just found that kinda weird


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 27, 2007)

Not necessarily. I didn't have a 7 until about 2 weeks ago.

As you can see...been here longer than 2 weeks.


----------



## Rick Pierpont (Oct 27, 2007)

Drew said:


> How high up the neck do you play, Rick? I play mostly leads too, but while the access gets a little iffy on my Blackjack past 21 or so, I almost never miss it - most of my lead work seems to fall between 5 and 18 or so.
> 
> Anyway, welcome to the boards.


Hey Drew,

Well, I played a 22 for MANY years. My JP6 was my first 24, but I grew to like it rather quickly. Its not like I spend all my time up there, but enough to not want to struggle to reach those notes. I probably spend most of my time between the 2nd and 19th, but I just don't want to impose limitations that don't have to be there. Of course the neck joint was so bad in that DR7, that just about everything up there was difficult to hit. 

Thanks for the welcome too!



Jongpil Yun said:


> Heh, I don't know about him, but since I play in Emin quite a bit (who doesn't?), that 24th fret gets quite a bit of work.



Yeah, the majority of my soloing is in Em, Bm, Am, C#m, and F#m. E is in all of them! Even if I'm not working the 24th, the 22nd is likely to see a fair amount of action as well.



synpet713192 said:


> isn't the point of sevenstring.org to be for people who HAVE and PLAY seven string guitars? just found that kinda weird


And it pretty much is. However, if you think about it... if someone like myself is looking to purchase a 7-string, who best to ask? Here is a forum comprised of guitarist who do have and play 7-string guitars - I had no doubt as to where I would get the best info. I wasn't wrong either. As a result, this lowly 6-string player of 30 years will be joinng the vast majority here and I will then HAVE and PLAY a 7 string!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 28, 2007)

Some members here don't have a 7 string, and haven't had one for awhile. It's more of a music forum IMO with a focus on extended range.


----------



## Naren (Oct 28, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Some members here don't have a 7 string, and haven't had one for awhile. It's more of a music forum IMO with a focus on extended range.



Exactamundo.

I would say that 95% or so of the regular posters own and play seven-strings, but you're welcome to participate, even if you're a six-string player (but you should be aware that a huge majority of the talk on this site revolves around seven-string guitars and even further extended range instruments such as eight-strings and nine-strings).


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 28, 2007)

Rick Pierpont said:


> Yeah, the majority of my soloing is in Em, Bm, Am, C#m, and F#m. E is in all of them! Even if I'm not working the 24th, the 22nd is likely to see a fair amount of action as well.



And if you're like me, and play in keys like Cm, Bbm, Gm and whatnot in standard tuning, you're all about the 23rd fret as well \m/


----------



## arnoroth661 (Oct 28, 2007)

Chris said:


>



 Hate to say it, but I was probably like that two years ago.  

Here's to maturity!


----------



## Rick Pierpont (Oct 28, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> And if you're like me, and play in keys like Cm, Bbm, Gm and whatnot in standard tuning, you're all about the 23rd fret as well \m/


Ahhh... you like those crazy keys.  I can honestly say that I don't think I've spent much time on any of those keys.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 28, 2007)

Rick Pierpont said:


> Ahhh... you like those crazy keys.  I can honestly say that I don't think I've spent much time on any of those keys.



its more challenging to come up with stuff when you cant chug on open strings and be in key  

That and i have a weird fascination with C Minor.


----------



## Rick Pierpont (Oct 28, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> its more challenging to come up with stuff when you cant chug on open strings and be in key
> 
> That and i have a weird fascination with C Minor.



No doubt! 

I can't remember for sure, but I think that was one of the favorite keys of the keyboardist in my old band. Hell, I hardly played in Bm until my last band where the other guitarist played an Ibanez UV777 so I found myself in B more often than ever.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, I'm so hardcore I don't even play in keys.

I play tabs


----------



## Rick Pierpont (Oct 29, 2007)

Well, I am now the proud owner of an RG7621!!

Based on a strong recommendation, the right price, past experiences with Ibanez, and Ibanez's reputation on these boards, I decided to just grab the only one of these I have seen around while I can. I picked it up for $349, so I am well within my spending limit which is even better (even with a pickup change).

I will let you all know how it goes. I already have a set of 10's sitting around waiting for its arrival.


----------



## Drew (Oct 29, 2007)

Hell yeah, that's a great price, too. Let me know what you think! And pics or it didn't happen, as we say here.


----------



## canuck brian (Oct 29, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> Well, I'm so hardcore I don't even play in keys.
> 
> I play tabs



I've been playing for about 17 years and I'm starting to read music this year. Before that, it was nothing but tabs. 

It's opened up so much more and made me WANT to play more.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 29, 2007)

Rick Pierpont said:


> Well, I am now the proud owner of an RG7621!!
> 
> Based on a strong recommendation, the right price, past experiences with Ibanez, and Ibanez's reputation on these boards, I decided to just grab the only one of these I have seen around while I can. I picked it up for $349, so I am well within my spending limit which is even better (even with a pickup change).
> 
> I will let you all know how it goes. I already have a set of 10's sitting around waiting for its arrival.



Thats a fucking steal dude! Glad yo umanaged to stay well within your budget too. Tell us how it goes!


----------



## XEN (Oct 29, 2007)

Rick Pierpont said:


> Well, I am now the proud owner of an RG7621!!


Congrats man! I loved mine. It served me very well for the 2 years I played for World Changers Church International in Atlanta.


----------



## Rick Pierpont (Oct 29, 2007)

Drew said:


> Hell yeah, that's a great price, too. Let me know what you think! And pics or it didn't happen, as we say here.



I thought so and it even included a hardshell Universe case! It has a few little dings, but it looks to be in great shape other than that. I'm more concerned with how it plays and sounds than the cosmetics - although I'm not into beat up ugly guitars either.  I take good care of my shit! 

As far as pictures, I take some when I get it, but here is the eBay listing:

97 Ibanez RG7621 7 String Guitar Black & Universe Case - (eBay item 250178934300 end time Oct-28-07 21:46:07 PDT)



stitch216 said:


> Thats a fucking steal dude! Glad yo umanaged to stay well within your budget too. Tell us how it goes!



Yeah, and as I mentioned, it included a hardshell case! Thanks, I and my bank account are glad too!  Should make the PU upgrade easier too. That will be my next project. I figure I should get the guitar, play it and figure out what I don't like about the PUs so I can ask the right questions! 

Definitely! I can't wait to get my hands on this puppy! 



urklvt said:


> Congrats man! I loved mine. It served me very well for the 2 years I played for World Changers Church International in Atlanta.



Thanks dude!  That's about the last place I would expect to see/hear a 7 string! BTW, I love Atlanta! I come down there every year for the ProgPower festival in midtown. In fact, I just got back from this year's fest 3 weeks ago!


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 29, 2007)

Rick Pierpont said:


> First of all, don't go too crazy Mike and Dave (eaolian & Noodles) - yes, it is really me. I think I may joining you on the dark side.



Muhahahahahaha...

I completely missed this, which is pathetic since I'm a mod. 

The Ibby you bought is not up to the level of your other guitars, but *will* get you going in the right direction.

Nice to have you aboard.


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 29, 2007)

Rick Pierpont said:


> Yeah, and as I mentioned, it included a hardshell case! Thanks, I and my bank account are glad too!  Should make the PU upgrade easier too. That will be my next project. I figure I should get the guitar, play it and figure out what I don't like about the PUs so I can ask the right questions!



Hmm. For what you like tonally, with a basswood 7, hmm. I'll have to think about that one - I really can't recommend Duncans at all, since I've never heard them sound good in a basswood guitar.

Hey DiMarzio guys - which 7 string PU is closest to the old one in the Petrucci?


----------



## Krunch (Oct 29, 2007)

In the EBMM JP7 before the D-Sonic? I heard that one was similar to the Blaze Custom.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 29, 2007)

The JP Custom 7 pickup is supposed to be a 7 string version of the Steve's Special pickup so I'd have to go with the Blaze Bridge (scooped mids natch). Having said, that loads of people say that the Blaze Custom is more similar and I have to say that I really like my Blaze Custom in my RG1527.


----------



## Rick Pierpont (Oct 29, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Muhahahahahaha...
> 
> I completely missed this, which is pathetic since I'm a mod.
> 
> ...




Yeah, that is pretty pathetic, Mike! Well, you've been giving me shit for enough years that my guitars were missing a string, so I succumbed to the pressure and got one.  Actually, the new gig is pushing me this way. Not for all songs, but I definitely look forward to having some fun on this thing. 

I know, but at this point I wanted to get started in the right direction without spending that kind of money. And I know it will be a much better starter than that hunk of crap DR7 I picked up a few years ago. Ron knows all about that thing.  

Thanks! This is a cool place! 



eaeolian said:


> Hmm. For what you like tonally, with a basswood 7, hmm. I'll have to think about that one - I really can't recommend Duncans at all, since I've never heard them sound good in a basswood guitar.
> 
> Hey DiMarzio guys - which 7 string PU is closest to the old one in the Petrucci?



Now it doesn't get any better than to have someone up here who has seen me play enough times to know my taste!  

All I know is that the JP6 & 7s are also made of basswood and come with custom DiMarzios. I do like the way my JP6 sings! 



Krunch said:


> In the EBMM JP7 before the D-Sonic? I heard that one was similar to the Blaze Custom.



Is that for both the neck and bridge PUs? Is the D-Sonic what he's using now? You can see how much attention I've paid to PUs over the years. I've gotten lucky over the years and bought guitars that were just the way I liked them. No mods necessary.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 29, 2007)

I think John Petrucci uses a Air Norton 7 in the neck position of his current signature models and a D Sonic 7 in the bridge. The blade on the DS7 is facing the bridge and the poll pieces are facing the neck.


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 29, 2007)

Rick Pierpont said:


> Yeah, that is pretty pathetic, Mike! Well, you've been giving me shit for enough years that my guitars were missing a string, so I succumbed to the pressure and got one.  Actually, the new gig is pushing me this way. Not for all songs, but I definitely look forward to having some fun on this thing.



Before you know it, you'll figure out that it's just easier to use the 7 all the time. Then there's no turning back. 



Rick Pierpont said:


> I know, but at this point I wanted to get started in the right direction without spending that kind of money. And I know it will be a much better starter than that hunk of crap DR7 I picked up a few years ago. Ron knows all about that thing.



I know far too much about those personally. 



Rick Pierpont said:


> Now it doesn't get any better than to have someone up here who has seen me play enough times to know my taste!
> 
> All I know is that the JP6 & 7s are also made of basswood and come with custom DiMarzios. I do like the way my JP6 sings!



I believe the Blaze Custom bridge and Air Norton neck might be a good starting point...




Rick Pierpont said:


> Is that for both the neck and bridge PUs? Is the D-Sonic what he's using now? You can see how much attention I've paid to PUs over the years. I've gotten lucky over the years and bought guitars that were just the way I liked them. No mods necessary.



Yeah, you've been lucky in that regard. The new JP7s come with the DS-7. I honestly haven't heard it, though some guys here love it...


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 29, 2007)

Someone sell me their Ibz 7 for a low price


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 29, 2007)

NEVER!


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 29, 2007)

Seriously, after the wallet incident my GASes have been:

Ibanez RG7321 / 1527RB
ESP/LTD something
Jackson SLSMG

And of course the Agile comes before.


----------



## Thomas (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Rick, congrats on the score! 

Thought you might find this helpful:


DiMarzio.com said:


> Do you sell the "John Petrucci" pickups that are on the MusicMan guitar?
> 
> These pickups are only available as original equipment on John's MusicMan guitar. The 6-string neck model is very similar to the Air Norton. The sound of the bridge pickup resembles the Steve's Special, although it is not as close. The 7-string Air Norton is fairly close to the MusicMan neck pickup, and the Blaze bridge model is the closet-sounding available bridge pickup.



I'd personally go for the Blaze (not the Custom) bridge and Air Norton or Blaze Neck for the neck position for the old Petrucci sound (Awake, etc.).

Regardless of what pickups you choose, I don't think you can go wrong. I've heard good things about all the mentioned pickups.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 29, 2007)

What about X2N7? Death's sound is pretty awesome.


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 29, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> What about X2N7? Death's sound is pretty awesome.



Not for what Rick's looking for. We've gigged together many times, and I have a pretty good idea of where his tone is. (Mark IV goodness!)


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 29, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> Someone sell me their Ibz 7 for a low price





Xtremevillan said:


> Seriously, after the wallet incident my GASes have been:
> 
> Ibanez RG7321 / 1527RB
> ESP/LTD something
> ...



Just curious but after your big post about you losing your wallet and not being able to afford the basics like getting fare to even go to work, why are you asking people to sell a guitar to you?


----------



## Rick Pierpont (Oct 29, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> I think John Petrucci uses a Air Norton 7 in the neck position of his current signature models and a D Sonic 7 in the bridge. The blade on the DS7 is facing the bridge and the poll pieces are facing the neck.



That's what it looks like. I had noticed that his bridge pickup looked different, but never cared enough to find out what he did. 



eaeolian said:


> Before you know it, you'll figure out that it's just easier to use the 7 all the time. Then there's no turning back.
> 
> I know far too much about those personally.
> 
> ...


 Yeah, you are probably right. Then I will HAVE to get the JP7! 

 That sucks! Sorry to hear that. Was that your first 7 also? 

Based on what I've been hearing up here and some of the research that I've done (thanks to good starting advice up here), it sounds liek the Air Norton for sure in the neck and either the Blaze Custom, Bridge, or DS-7 for the bridge. I want good sharp response on the B, crisp overdriven chords, and a fat, singing lead tone - I also want a good clean tone. So I have to figure out which one of those 3 would be my best bet.

Yes, I have. Either that, maybe I'm not so picky. I've had an awesome amp through a good bit of it and I'm sure that helps. That and my mad skills.  Ok, I just woke up. What an awesome dream that was! 

Thanks Mike! I got really busy at work and couldn't post any more earlier. You are right on about that though. I do love it crunchy, but I also like a good clean tone and a good lead tone. I have to find the perfect balance of that to be happy. My stock JP6 is pretty good for that. You should've heard it out in SF when I played at BAR Fest. I played through Jasun's Dual Rec and LOVED the crunch out of that thing. Hated the clean tone though. Of course, I was totally dry too, so that probably affected my clean a bit too. I'd love to replace my R2 channel (since I don't use it much) with his lead channel for my rhythms and still have my Mark IV R1 channel for clean and Lead channel for leads. That would be the ultimate Boogie ever (for me).

On a side note, Matt also played out of different Dual Rec out there and hated it. I thought he sounded better than ever, but part of it was that he didn't take enough time to dial in a good sound and the drive was up so high that his guitar squealed like a stuck pig on just about every stop. 



Thomas said:


> Hi Rick, congrats on the score!
> 
> Thought you might find this helpful:
> 
> ...


Thanks Thomas! That was really helpful. I didn't even think to look up there! doh!

Yeah, the Blaze Bridge is one of the choices! Now I know why I never swapped out pickups before! Too many choices!!  Luckily, I used to be an electronics technician, so I'm not scared to pull out the soldering iron.


----------



## Stephen (Oct 30, 2007)

lol im amused by this thread


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 30, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Just curious but after your big post about you losing your wallet and not being able to afford the basics like getting fare to even go to work, why are you asking people to sell a guitar to you?



If someone offered me an Ibanez 7 for 10 dollars I think I'd skip school and buy it.

Wouldn't you, for that low low price?


----------



## Rick (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm sure we all would. 

Even stitchy who loves Schecters.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 30, 2007)

PS: Anyone up for that? I got 10 dollars--CASH. That's CASH, people. No taxes.


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 30, 2007)

Rick Pierpont said:


> That sucks! Sorry to hear that. Was that your first 7 also?



No, I had a DX7. Even worse. 



Rick Pierpont said:


> Thanks Mike! I got really busy at work and couldn't post any more earlier. You are right on about that though. I do love it crunchy, but I also like a good clean tone and a good lead tone. I have to find the perfect balance of that to be happy. My stock JP6 is pretty good for that. You should've heard it out in SF when I played at BAR Fest. I played through Jasun's Dual Rec and LOVED the crunch out of that thing. Hated the clean tone though. Of course, I was totally dry too, so that probably affected my clean a bit too. I'd love to replace my R2 channel (since I don't use it much) with his lead channel for my rhythms and still have my Mark IV R1 channel for clean and Lead channel for leads. That would be the ultimate Boogie ever (for me).



I think that would be the ultimate Boogie for a lot of people. I also think it would weigh 700 lbs.



Rick Pierpont said:


> On a side note, Matt also played out of different Dual Rec out there and hated it. I thought he sounded better than ever, but part of it was that he didn't take enough time to dial in a good sound and the drive was up so high that his guitar squealed like a stuck pig on just about every stop.



You know, that's just too much of a volleyball for even me to touch. 

To be brutally honest, I never heard him the last few times I saw OC. You just buried him live. Mark IV > XT Live.


----------



## Rick Pierpont (Oct 30, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> No, I had a DX7. Even worse.


Holy Bat dung! I didn't think there could be anything worse than a DR7! 



eaeolian said:


> I think that would be the ultimate Boogie for a lot of people. I also think it would weigh 700 lbs.


 Yeah, instead of the normal 690lbs.  I wonder how close the Roadking comes close to that requirement. Although, doesn't it weigh 850lbs.? 



eaeolian said:


> You know, that's just too much of a volleyball for even me to touch.
> 
> To be brutally honest, I never heard him the last few times I saw OC. You just buried him live. Mark IV > XT Live.


 

Would it be inappropriate to say that the Mark IV helped immensely, but was not the only reason?  I have an XT Live for a practice setup with and the difference was just as pronounced. Honestly, my tone was not extremely different. Don't get me wrong, my Mark IV kills the Line 6, but I still kinda sounded the same? Does that make sense? 

BTW, I got together with the other MF guitarist for the first time last week and all I can say is  !!! This is going to fun and amazing! I can't wait for you to hear us.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 30, 2007)

So I noticed you got the 7621--was this because of the auction or do you not like trems?

If the latter, high five. If the former...high five! And give us a clip of your new pickups, please!


----------



## Stitch (Oct 30, 2007)

Rick said:


> I'm sure we all would.
> 
> Even stitchy who loves Schecters.



But we are talking about Ibanez! 



Xtremevillan said:


> PS: Anyone up for that? I got 10 dollars--CASH. That's CASH, people. No taxes.







Xtremevillan said:


> So I noticed you got the 7621--was this because of the auction or do you not like trems?
> 
> If the latter, high five. If the former...high five! And give us a clip of your new pickups, please!



He said earlier on that he wanted something thin necked without a trem, so I suggested the 7621. I hope he likes it! If not, I could be in trouble...


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh, I musta missed that one.

Another notremmer!

PS it's comfortable to play on but my A has gotten severely flat, due to me rubbing on the fine tuner. I assume this is where your lo-pro comes in handy.


----------



## Rick Pierpont (Oct 31, 2007)

Yeah, stitchy knew the feel and features I wanted and what I'm used to. SO when he suggested it, it amde a lot of sense. So I checked eBay and there was only 1! And it was a private seller, not a business. The recommendation was high and the price was right, so I went for it.  

As far as the trem goes, every guitar I have right now has one. Luckily, no Floyd Roses. Two Kahlers and whatever comes on my JP6. I've been wanting a 6 with no trem for a while so I could change tunings on it easier. I use but but not that much so it doesn't even really bother me to not have one. 

I'm still looking at the pickups and trying to decide between the Blaze Custom, Blaze Bridge, or D-Sonic for the bridge pickup. They all have their pros and cons and all look good on paper and likely all sound killer. The Blaze Bridge tends to lead the pack with me. I have time. I know it will sound better, but honestly, any decent quality guitar seems to sound awesome through my amp, so I'm not going to hate it.

It should be here tomorrow afternoon, so I'll know soon enough how it is. I can't wait! I have a set of 10s sitting here (it has 9s right now) ready for it. I'll check the setup and away we go!


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 31, 2007)

CHREEEEEEEEEEP I love 10's! 9's suck for me.


----------



## Rick Pierpont (Oct 31, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> CHREEEEEEEEEEP I love 10's! 9's suck for me.



 Yeah, I played 9's for MANY years! Then I switched to 10's back in 2002 and loved it. And just this past Feb. I switched to 11's! I did it mainly because I have already worn out the frets on my JP6 (which I also got in 2002). I had them redressed by a guy in DE that specializes in EBMM guitars and he is awesome! Hell, he has worked on Steve Morse and Vinnie Moore's guitars, I guess he's good enough for me.  

Anyhow, he did a great job, but told me it would only buy me some time and that I would need to send it back to EBMM to have it refretted. My truss rod was out of adjustment area, so I couldn't raise my action any more. He suggested the heavier strings to pull the neck forward. So I did that and loved it! Part of it too, was that my old band tuned down a 1/2 step and the heavier strngs would also help compensate for the lower amount of tension on the neck from tuning it down. Now that I just joined Mystic Force, I just retuned it back to standard tuning, readjusted everything, and found that I still love the 11s! The only reason I'm going with 10s is because the B string I have around here is for 10s and I wanted to make the 7 a little easier to play in the beginning since I'm going to have enough issues getting used to that extra string!


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 31, 2007)

11's are good, I like the attack of D on 11's. Bending, however...

You got your frets redone? How much did that cost? I was having some crazy ideas last night and wanted my fretboard replaced, haha.

I have 12's on my Spitfire-6 and they're br00tal. 

I still don't know why people have 9's.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 31, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> I still don't know why people have 9's.



Some people bend over a half or full step when soloing?  I like the way thicker strings feel for rhythm but once you hit 11's and up it's not as smooth for bending, at least for me.  Plus some people play with a lighter touch and the thicker gauges inhibit their playing style.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Oct 31, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Some people bend over a half or full step when soloing?



+1


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 31, 2007)

Oh, I getcha.

That's why I said 11's were eh for bending, but love'em while not. I too like the thicker strings, I was thinking of trying 10/52, but I have a 7-string trem and no single string to replace whatever standard 9's come with.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 31, 2007)

Yeah I mean for me .10's in standard or drop-D are where it's at because the lower string is thicker so it allows me to pummel it a bit harder for chugging riffs without having the strings go floppy on me. I like playing on 9's too if I'm doing lots of bendy stuff because it's just easier when I'm used to .09s, but if you play on .11s all the time it would feel like nothing is there when you go to bend on a set of .09's!  .010's for me are the perfect mix of the two so it's a bit more balanced for what I like.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 31, 2007)

Ooh. I never really liked drop tunings, I tried drop C and it was meh, I can see why people would use it. I woulda drop D'd on my 7 string, but I think 9's can't handle that...

Tremming on floppy strings is a major failpoint for me, I gotta work on that. There are 9-52 packs, I think, and D'Addario makes 9.5's so that's gotta feel good. I was considering picking up a pack of 10.5's but obviously can't. 

I love that about my 12's, I bend up a half step, switch to my 9's on the 7 string, same amount of effort gets me at least a full step. As soon as I can get a 1.5 step bend on the 12's, I'm gonna be awesome at bending.


----------



## Rick Pierpont (Oct 31, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> 11's are good, I like the attack of D on 11's. Bending, however...
> 
> You got your frets redone? How much did that cost? I was having some crazy ideas last night and wanted my fretboard replaced, haha.
> 
> ...


I do plenty of bending and plenty of fast playing - I like them all the way around! In fact, I really like the way they sound when bending. It really didn't take me long to get accustomed to the heavier strings.

Yeah, I was buzzing in spots because they were worn. I was told that EBMM uses a softer fret wire because many players prefer the tonal characteristics and the feel. So, h epulled off the strings and did stuff that no guitar owner should have to witness! Its scary stuff, but he did a great job of redressing my frets. He only charged $75 (I couldn't believe it - very cool guy and awesome player too). He said that EBMM doesn't charge too much to refret their guitars. I think he said something like $150. 

I think my Jackson must be stainless steel or something because I've had that guitar for alomost 23 years and have never had it in the shop!

12's?!?!? Daayyyyuummmm!! 

Because they are used to 9's. 



HighGain510 said:


> Some people bend over a half or full step when soloing? I like the way thicker strings feel for rhythm but once you hit 11's and up it's not as smooth for bending, at least for me. Plus some people play with a lighter touch and the thicker gauges inhibit their playing style.


+1 on the bending more than a step!  




Xtremevillan said:


> Oh, I getcha.
> 
> That's why I said 11's were eh for bending, but love'em while not. I too like the thicker strings, I was thinking of trying 10/52, but I have a 7-string trem and no single string to replace whatever standard 9's come with.



Oh, you'd get used to bending on 11's pretty quick. Get those finger muscles really built up! 



HighGain510 said:


> Yeah I mean for me .10's in standard or drop-D are where it's at because the lower string is thicker so it allows me to pummel it a bit harder for chugging riffs without having the strings go floppy on me. I like playing on 9's too if I'm doing lots of bendy stuff because it's just easier when I'm used to .09s, but if you play on .11s all the time it would feel like nothing is there when you go to bend on a set of .09's!  .010's for me are the perfect mix of the two so it's a bit more balanced for what I like.


Indeed! When I play on a guitar with 9's now, I don't even like it anymore. It feels too loose and thin. Especially when tuned down any! I do think that 10s are a good compromise though. 

As far as the 11's, I really like feeling the string bend under my fingers when going for it! I really just dig in and it just sings. Almost makes me feel the note even more.



Xtremevillan said:


> Ooh. I never really liked drop tunings, I tried drop C and it was meh, I can see why people would use it. I woulda drop D'd on my 7 string, but I think 9's can't handle that...
> 
> Tremming on floppy strings is a major failpoint for me, I gotta work on that. There are 9-52 packs, I think, and D'Addario makes 9.5's so that's gotta feel good. I was considering picking up a pack of 10.5's but obviously can't.
> 
> I love that about my 12's, I bend up a half step, switch to my 9's on the 7 string, same amount of effort gets me at least a full step. As soon as I can get a 1.5 step bend on the 12's, I'm gonna be awesome at bending.



Throw on a set of EB Slinky's (10's) and play it hard for a week! I bet you'll be loving it!


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 31, 2007)

Yeah, right now I can only bend half step comfortably (without much effort) on the 12's, only problem is that the spitfire isn't my choice of guitars, and I'd never put 12's on my Hellraiser. It also makes playing rhythm a lot more fun, deeper sounds and tighter strings. 12's in D are surprisingly pretty good. 

Eh, I'll worry about refretting....much later.


----------



## Rick Pierpont (Oct 31, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> Yeah, right now I can only bend half step comfortably (without much effort) on the 12's, only problem is that the spitfire isn't my choice of guitars, and I'd never put 12's on my Hellraiser. It also makes playing rhythm a lot more fun, deeper sounds and tighter strings. 12's in D are surprisingly pretty good.
> 
> Eh, I'll worry about refretting....much later.


 What made you put 12's on it? Gotcha. I bet they work great for tuning down to D!


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 31, 2007)

Well, I had on 11's before that. My friends use 12's...but in the lowest tuning possible. I just liked 12's, I originally had them in standard E for classical before tuning it to D.

I always hear that Ernie Ball strings are cheap and flimsy, I never tried them. D'Addarios and DR last forever, I have a pack of GHS, Dean Markley, and I think some other brand that I'm gonna try out.


----------



## Rick Pierpont (Oct 31, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> Well, I had on 11's before that. My friends use 12's...but in the lowest tuning possible. I just liked 12's, I originally had them in standard E for classical before tuning it to D.
> 
> I always hear that Ernie Ball strings are cheap and flimsy, I never tried them. D'Addarios and DR last forever, I have a pack of GHS, Dean Markley, and I think some other brand that I'm gonna try out.


OK, if they are using those low tunings, it makes sense! 

Actually, I have had a lot of luck with the EB strings! I played D'Addario for like 17 years and always had good luck with them. However, when I first got my MM JP6, it used to break strings like crazy (mostly the A). I have heard that many people had this problem. The funny part is that I found that EB strings lasted MUCH longer than my old D'Addarios! They also have a good tone and feel. I have been using EB strings for a while now.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 31, 2007)

Perhaps the Ernie Balls are softer? And the soft frets of the JP6 and the soft strings got along, or I'm just trying to reason it out. I guess I can try out a pack later, after my money issues get solved. Are you fully adjusted to your 7? It's taking a little while for me, seeing as I've never played 7string riffs, but I'm almost adjusted.


----------



## Psychoface (Oct 31, 2007)

depending on how much you wanna spend i would suggest: RA, ESP or Ibanez... personally i like their guitars and im pretty sure they are made in usa or japan...... and most BC rich are from Korea  (random fact)..............and holy shit this is an old thread.


----------



## Naren (Oct 31, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> Well, I had on 11's before that. My friends use 12's...but in the lowest tuning possible. I just liked 12's, I originally had them in standard E for classical before tuning it to D.
> 
> I always hear that Ernie Ball strings are cheap and flimsy, I never tried them. D'Addarios and DR last forever, I have a pack of GHS, Dean Markley, and I think some other brand that I'm gonna try out.



Yeah, if "forever" means "about 1 month." I use D'Addarios because I think they sound and feel the best out of all the strings I use, but they generally break in 2-6 weeks after putting them on.



Psychoface said:


> depending on how much you wanna spend i would suggest: RA, ESP or Ibanez... personally i like their guitars and im pretty sure they are made in usa or japan...... and most BC rich are from Korea  (random fact)..............and holy shit this is an old thread.



"Holy shit"? It's an "old thread"?  This thread was started about 1-2 weeks ago.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 31, 2007)

Seriously, one month? I haven't cleaned my strings and I play at least an hour a day. Still good to me, but I'm a n00bie, haha. I use DR Hi-Beam 10's right now (Broderick) but will be using D'Addario 10's on my new 7.


----------



## Rick Pierpont (Nov 1, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> Perhaps the Ernie Balls are softer? And the soft frets of the JP6 and the soft strings got along, or I'm just trying to reason it out. I guess I can try out a pack later, after my money issues get solved. Are you fully adjusted to your 7? It's taking a little while for me, seeing as I've never played 7string riffs, but I'm almost adjusted.


Hahaha, I don't know. I can safely say that I haven't had issues with the strings. 

Fully adjusted?  I have been playing on a guitar with 6 strings for 30 years now. It is going to take me more than a day to be fully adjusted. I will say that I feel very comfortable on this guitar. Surprisingly so for such a short period of time. I was having quite the shred fest a little while ago.


----------



## Naren (Nov 1, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> Seriously, one month? I haven't cleaned my strings and I play at least an hour a day. Still good to me, but I'm a n00bie, haha. I use DR Hi-Beam 10's right now (Broderick) but will be using D'Addario 10's on my new 7.



Yep. One month. It's a lot better now than it was 4 years ago. I remember this one time I put a set of D'Addario chrome flatwound 14-52 gauge strings (on my six-string), tuned it up, played it a while, and then a string snapped the same day. I never bought flatwounds again after that (even though I love the way they sound) because they're way too expensive to break that soon.

I've been playing for about 7 years now and I'd say that 1 month has generally been the average life span for strings. Sometimes as long as 2-3 months and sometimes as short as 3-10 days. I think the longest guitar strings have ever lasted for me was 3 months and they were really dirty, rusty, grimy, and gross by then. The longest time bass strings have ever lasted me, on the other hand, was around 2 years.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Nov 1, 2007)

Rick Pierpont said:


> Hahaha, I don't know. I can safely say that I haven't had issues with the strings.
> 
> Fully adjusted?  I have been playing on a guitar with 6 strings for 30 years now. It is going to take me more than a day to be fully adjusted. I will say that I feel very comfortable on this guitar. Surprisingly so for such a short period of time. I was having quite the shred fest a little while ago.



Ooh, man. Power chords are easy to do (I just recently switched too) so mess around with that. When I go back to my 6, it's like something's missing for a few minutes. I think I'm more adjusted to 6's. Funny thing is that this is an extended scale and I'm small, so this is seriously hard.


Wow. My record was one month, I wore out Elixir 9's.


----------



## Jason (Nov 4, 2007)

I just read some of this thread.. The OP sounded like Nick Cormier part deux


----------

